# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Несбыточные желания суицидента

## NNN

Давайте пофантазируем. Вот мои:

1). Передать кому-то свою жизнь и тело-- то есть все "обЬективные" показатели. Нормальный человек был бы здорово им рад...

2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.

3). Заснуть и не проснуться.

4). Проснуться, и обнаружить, что мне опять 12 лет, и всё последующее мне лишь приснилось, в качестве предупреждения.

----------


## mors certa

у меня только одно:
3) Заснуть и не проснуться.

----------


## buster777

1)Чтобы когда я буду прыгать с крыши внизу собрались люди...Потом позвонили мне на моб.(они его угадают) и обсудив сие предварительно решили купить мне новую классную вещь или басс гитару...Покупать мне что-нибудь новенькое каждый месяц  :Big Grin: 
.

----------


## Зерошпиль

что бы после моего ухода отставшиеся поняли, что я прав, что я своей смертью принес им избавлениеот меня, и больше я не буду их жизнь портить.

----------


## buster777

Ещё хочу, чтобы суицид был совершён вместе с моей девушкой..
Было бы отлично если бы сейчас была война или хотя бы массовые беспорядки..
Такие вот дела..

----------


## mors certa

> Ещё хочу, чтобы суицид был совершён вместе с моей девушкой..
> Было бы отлично если бы сейчас была война или хотя бы массовые беспорядки..
> Такие вот дела..


 ты реально маньяк  :Big Grin:

----------


## madness

> 1)Чтобы когда я буду прыгать с крыши внизу собрались люди...Потом позвонили мне на моб.(они его угадают) и обсудив сие предварительно решили купить мне новую классную вещь или басс гитару...Покупать мне что-нибудь новенькое каждый месяц 
> .


 детский-подростковый бред какой-то
я бы попробовала отмотатьвсе назад. даже при том что исходная ситуация в семье плохая, зная свои ошибки, я могла бы быть сейчас в гораздо лучшей ситуации

----------


## GanibaL

> 4). Проснуться, и обнаружить, что мне опять 12 лет, и всё последующее мне лишь приснилось, в качестве предупреждения.


              Во. Эта моя давняя мечта, и это я действительно хочу, прочнуться именно в 13 лет, и вздохнуть с облегчением. Мне даже снилось несколько раз, что я просыпаюсь, оглядываюсь по сторонам, и понимаю что это был всего лишь сон.. Но потом я на самом деле просыпался. Бл*дь!

----------


## огрызок тепла

а почему именно в возрасте 12-13 лет?

----------


## mors certa

> а почему именно в возрасте 12-13 лет?


 как почитаю, тут у многих именно с этого возраста наступает какое-то "прозрение" (формируется личность, и собственный взгляд на вещи)... у меня тоже именно тогда появилось стойкое чувство - в этом мире что-то не так... 
и в этом возрасте мы еще не успеваем сделать ошибок.

----------


## Ankou

по мне так лучше лет 5)
мы никуда не переехали ещё....север.я совсем маленькая..и ещё всявсявся жизнь впереди)и счастлив от того,что мама купила камфету)

----------


## огрызок тепла

не сказала бы, что в 12-13 лет человек начинает мыслить и понимать...у кого как наверное.кто-то и в 20 лет мыслить не научился...
и не хотелось бы мне в детство возвращаться...

----------


## stre10k

Я бы хотел, что бы вместе со мной погиб весь мир...  может быть потому что я сам его выдумал и на самом деле у меня совсем хорошая счастливая жизнь, а может просто когда я умру Земля расколется на два полушарика или по любой другой причине.... чтобы умер не только я один а все

----------


## lifeless_

исчезнуть. как будто меня никогда не было... на свете, в памяти и жизни других людей. не быть никогда.

----------


## Ankou

> Я бы хотел, что бы вместе со мной погиб весь мир...  может быть потому что я сам его выдумал и на самом деле у меня совсем хорошая счастливая жизнь, а может просто когда я умру Земля расколется на два полушарика или по любой другой причине.... чтобы умер не только я один а все


 хочешь сдохнуть-дохни один,что ты весь мир за собой тащищь?

----------


## astalavista333

2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

отдать свою жизнь другому человеку - мб окажется нужнее)

----------


## kuklawoodoo

2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.

3). Заснуть и не проснуться.

Было бы здорово, если бы исполнился любой вариант

----------


## Агата

> Во. Эта моя давняя мечта, и это я действительно хочу, прочнуться именно в 13 лет, и вздохнуть с облегчением. Мне даже снилось несколько раз, что я просыпаюсь, оглядываюсь по сторонам, и понимаю что это был всего лишь сон.. Но потом я на самом деле просыпался. Бл*дь!


 
а я наоборот хочу проснуться в день, когда должна наступить моя смерть - лет через N в общем. и знать что я умру. и в последний раз улыбаться своим близким, и сказать, что я люблю их. а потом умереть. все.

----------


## ночной_житель

А вот у меня совсем несбыточное желание, особенно забавное в контексте форума:

хочу жить вечно!  :Smile: 

В смысле, если бы не этот прескорбный факт что "жизнь-то проходит"... Можно было бы стерпеть любые лишения, справиться с любыми трудностями и разочарованиями. Ну почти с любыми... Но всё равно, если бы не было темы что "вот сейчас не... и значит никогда уже..." насколько жить стало бы проще и приятнее!
А так... Надежды на светлое будущее с годами всё тают. Возможности закрываются и закрываются... Правда изредка какие-то новые тоже открываются. Но в общем, если уже понятно что в жизни не успеешь получить то, чего ты действительно хочешь, а всё равно в итоге умрёшь жалкой и мучительной смертью - так не один ли фиг когда эта смерть наступит - завтра или лет через 50? Не, конечно в том чтобы оставаться живым есть свои плюсы - обычно со временем всё-таки удаётся как-то "ухомячиться" (устроиться) в жизни, можно пробовать находить удовольствие в каких-то мелочах (приятная компания, вкусная еда, поездки по новым местам, и.т.п), ждать что может снимут какое-нибудь новое интересное кинцо, или в мире произойдёт что-то любопытное... ну в общем найти себе какое-то мелкое развлечение по вкусу и стараться не думать о глобальной неудаче, которую из себя представляет твоя жизнь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## beeee

1) Заснуть навсегда 
2) Родиться в другой семье в то же время , возможно в другой стране 
3) Найти портал в другой мир , Нарнию , например))))

----------


## Odium

Быть счастливым и дарить счастье другим. (это минимум)
Жить в мире, где все живые существа счастливы. (это максимум)

----------


## another lunatic

Суицидника? Умереть приятно. Какие-либо другие желания у _суицидника_ вряд ли могут быть.

----------


## another lunatic

Про "повороты" и "время вспять" - если есть такие желания, я уверен выкарабкаешься.

----------


## inv

родиться в другое время, возможно в другом мире и другим существом.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> родиться в другое время, возможно в другом мире и другим существом.


   Да...Этого действительно очень хочется. Я и сам об этом много думал. Вот только не верю я в реинкарнацию. Заманчиво конечно, но крайне маловероятно...

----------


## Odium

> Суицидника? Умереть приятно. Какие-либо другие желания у _суицидника_ вряд ли могут быть.


 Самоубийца хочет жить! Как живет почти каждый из людей. Но у него больше нет такой возможности. (Иногда слово “жизнь” становится неуместным, когда обыкновенные люди совершенно не понимают о чем речь. Речь не о жизни с привычными им ощущениями, эмоциями и мыслями, речь о том, с чем они на протяжении всего своего существования никогда не столкнутся) Остается лишь надежда на то, что всё закончится после смерти.

И как бы кто из них не утверждал обратное, задай пару вопросов, и вот они уже хотят жить, хотят жизнь точно такую же, только на каком-то этапе изменить события; лишь в крайнем случае совершенно новую. Хотят жизнь!

P.S. Правда есть случаи навязчивых состояний и аффектов (ошибок), которые мгновенно разрешаются смертью. Именно тот случай, когда какие-либо другие желания вряд ли могут быть.

----------


## zax

Стремление умереть - это всего лишь желание жить.
Спасибо, *Odium*, за твой предыдущий пост, многие действительно этого не понимают.

----------


## Edicius

Желание одно: не существовать больше никогда. Не быть. Стереться из всего. ВОт примерно так.

----------


## Alies

Что бы когда я умру никто не жалел о моей смерти, и после смерти оказаться в другом мире другим разумным существом забыв о прошлом.

----------


## Виктория

Уснуть и не проснуться, и больше никогда не возвращаться на Землю

----------


## 999

Мечта: камера для самоубийств, как в "Футураме". Зашел в кабинку, бросил монетку...
Почему общество, которое считается демократичным, не дает человеку реализовать его право на смерть?

----------


## Воланд

> Давайте пофантазируем. Вот мои:
> 
> 1). Передать кому-то свою жизнь и тело-- то есть все "обЬективные" показатели. Нормальный человек был бы здорово им рад...


 Не нормальный, а рядовой винтик - обыватель....




> 2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.


 Не поможет. Каждый живет по своей программе. 
Так получилось, что в моей жизни некоторые знакомые мне люди, обладающие даром предвидения  и немного экстрасенсы предупреждали меня об определенных - конкретных опасностях, которые грозили мне и предсказывали в деталях... В итоге, я делал как они говорили(иногда это были мои вещие сны).... И  действительно избегал серьезной, предсказанной беды(чему удивлялся), но всегда(!) попадал в другую, которая была... Ну не многим хуже, той которая мне предполагалась.
Фокус в том, что у каждого предопределенной свыше путь... И при попытке читерства, последует закономерное наказание, от силы свыше. Вариант, как был показан в "Назад в будущее 2" в реале не сработает. Или сработает один или два раза  и дальше вы получите по зубам за читерство. 

Наша жизнь, как я понимаю, что-то вроде с точки зрения бога - этакой супер-мега бродилки. В которой, кажется, что делать все что угодно, но вариант возможных действий в каждом случае ограниченный и все возможности выбора предопределены заранее. Поэтому пытаться изменить что-то кардинально как-правило невозможно - единственный способ стать счастливым:
- примириться с тем положением, которое у Вас есть - и найти в нем положительные стороны.
- выжить из того положения, в котором вы оказались максимум и добиться максимального успеха. Если не получиться см. п.1

- Покончить с собой. Ибо это единственный проверенный способ реального читкода в данной программе. Хотя и он иногда не срабатывает.



> 3). Заснуть и не проснуться.


 Запросто возможно. Главное подойти к вопросу, с трезвыми мозгами и по советам опытного медика... 



> 4). Проснуться, и обнаружить, что мне опять 12 лет, и всё последующее мне лишь приснилось, в качестве предупреждения.


 Не дай бог... Как вспомню отрочество в 90-е годы. Если такое случится, однажды через несколько дней повешусь от безнадеги... Уже лучше в 12 лет, и в СССР, в Москве, например в 70-е годы.... :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Destruct

Заснуть и не проснуться, всегда мечтала

----------


## Irene

Подарить свою жизнь кому-нибудь

----------


## Воланд

> Подарить свою жизнь кому-нибудь


 
Кому же будет нужна твоя жизнь, если она даже тебе самому не нужна? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nika...

А я думала, как в фильме 7 жизней. Свои органы бы отдала тем, кому они нужны. Только есть ли у меня здоровые?.. Не придешь же в больницу и не предложишь... Хотя мой дядя когда повесился, его полностью выпотрошили, он абсолютно здоров был, родные в шоке, их не спрашивали, а он, я думаю, не против был... Жалко, что я тогда не знала ничего и не смогла ему помочь Жить...

----------


## Воланд

> А я думала, как в фильме 7 жизней. Свои органы бы отдала тем, кому они нужны. Только есть ли у меня здоровые?.. Не придешь же в больницу и не предложишь... Хотя мой дядя когда повесился, его полностью выпотрошили, он абсолютно здоров был, родные в шоке, их не спрашивали, а он, я думаю, не против был... Жалко, что я тогда не знала ничего и не смогла ему помочь Жить...


 Если тебя выпотрошат на органы, это еще не значит, что ты кому-то подаришь свою жизнь... :Smile: )))

----------


## KOSHARA

> Давайте пофантазируем. Вот мои:
> 
> 1). Передать кому-то свою жизнь и тело-- то есть все "обЬективные" показатели. Нормальный человек был бы здорово им рад...
> 
> 2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.
> 
> 3). Заснуть и не проснуться.
> 
> 4). Проснуться, и обнаружить, что мне опять 12 лет, и всё последующее мне лишь приснилось, в качестве предупреждения.


 и почему нет машины времени? вернуться нельзя, вот и остается либо остановить все сейчас либо дальше в лес больше дров((

----------


## Nika...

> Если тебя выпотрошат на органы, это еще не значит, что ты кому-то подаришь свою жизнь...)))


 Я не про подарить жизнь, а про то, что, если они кому-нибудь нужны и ему станет легче, то почему бы и нет.

----------


## Воланд

> Я не про подарить жизнь, а про то, что, если они кому-нибудь нужны и ему станет легче, то почему бы и нет.


 А Вы уверены, что ему станет легче с Вашими органами? Я к тому, что человек с пересаженным органом:
1.) сидит постоянно на таблетках, которые рано или поздно вероятнее всего перестанут действовать и наступит отторжение
2.) Не может принимать антибиотики, ибо может наступить отторжение (а в таком случае, это боязнь каждого сквозняка и невозможно нормально работать). Следовательно, это уже ущербная жизнь...

Суммируя, конечно, если имеешь свой свечной заводик, ты рантье и получишь, от такого самоубийцы орган - действительно, он сделает тебя счастливым...

Но, сдается, большинство на этом форум, в отместку не будут кончать с собой, если будут знать, что их почки или печень, потом отойдут жителю дорого коттеджа, с машиной за 6 млн, слугами и etc....

----------


## Nika...

Есть люди, которым так хочется жить, что они бы сидели на таблетках... Если бы мы с мужем вовремя спохватились, и он бы пил поддерживающие лекарства, он бы прожил еще лет 10... Мне плевать, кому могут достаться органы, мне вообще все равно, достанутся ли они кому-нибудь, потому что я все равно не знаю, как это можно сделать...

----------


## Psalm69

уснуть - а проснуться уже в другом мире, что-то типа планеты Пандора из "Аватара". ничего не помнить об этой жизни. иметь другое тело, летать на драконах и т.д.

хотя можно и вообще уснуть и не проснуться. исчезнуть насовсем.

----------


## Воланд

> Есть люди, которым так хочется жить, что они бы сидели на таблетках... Если бы мы с мужем вовремя спохватились, и он бы пил поддерживающие лекарства, он бы прожил еще лет 10... Мне плевать, кому могут достаться органы, мне вообще все равно, достанутся ли они кому-нибудь, потому что я все равно не знаю, как это можно сделать...


 Сложный вопрос. Зависит от человека, на мой взгляд. Мне, например, не хватает, одного родственника, который прожил тяжелую, но интересную жизнь(война, научная карьера, поездки по миру, и наконец жизнь и исследования- один, на тысячу как минимум человек) и всегда мог: помочь, поддержать, рассказать вещи, которых никто не знал, или дать совет...  За ним была жизнь, (обаяние, мудрость) в которой не только трудно было достичь успеха, но и попросту выжить. А когда речь идет, о каком-нибудь менеджере среднего звена, которые всю жизнь, кроме сальных анекдотов, чая и пердежа у монитора с имитацией бурной деятельности ничего не сделал, Я думаю, он и сам понимает, что ему не зачем жить не в полную силу, так как человек до старости вбирает в себя, а потом отдает. Если же не зачем жить: нет целей, нет стремлений и свершений, да  и в конце жизни нечего отдать будущему поколению, в общем то это не жизнь, а пытка. И закончить ее самоубийством - не насилие, а скорее гуманный шаг.

----------


## Nika...

> Сложный вопрос. Зависит от человека, на мой взгляд. Мне, например, не хватает, одного родственника, который прожил тяжелую, но интересную жизнь(война, научная карьера, поездки по миру, и наконец жизнь и исследования- один, на тысячу как минимум человек) и всегда мог: помочь, поддержать, рассказать вещи, которых никто не знал, или дать совет...  За ним была жизнь, (обаяние, мудрость) в которой не только трудно было достичь успеха, но и попросту выжить. А когда речь идет, о каком-нибудь менеджере среднего звена, которые всю жизнь, кроме сальных анекдотов, чая и пердежа у монитора с имитацией бурной деятельности ничего не сделал, Я думаю, он и сам понимает, что ему не зачем жить не в полную силу, так как человек до старости вбирает в себя, а потом отдает. Если же не зачем жить: нет целей, нет стремлений и свершений, да  и в конце жизни нечего отдать будущему поколению, в общем то это не жизнь, а пытка. И закончить ее самоубийством - не насилие, а скорее гуманный шаг.


 Но такие "менеджеры" в основном о самоубийстве серьезно не думают, а такие, как твой родственник... их часто довольно быстро забирают на Небеса...

----------


## Воланд

> Но такие "менеджеры" в основном о самоубийстве серьезно не думают, а такие, как твой родственник... их часто довольно быстро забирают на Небеса...


 Причина ясна - жизнь слишком упростилась, порождая классы выродков. Не даром же говорят, что труд сделал из обезьяны человека, тогда как трудности и лишения делают из него сверхчеловека. 

Для формирования личностей нужны сверхзадачи и сверхтрудности. В некотором роде, уже тот факт, что каждый кто заходит на этот форум сталкивается с такими сверхтрудностями, дает каждому из нас, включая вашего покорного слугу стать на ступеньку выше, чем рядовой обыватель.  Последнее, правда, не обещает легкой жизни, однако, дает возможность перед смертью, или в старости, отдать будущему поколению больше, чем халупу и ржавую тачку.

Если суммировать вышесказанное, я считаю, что если вдруг (посредством войны, эпидемии, изменение орбиты земли и т.п.), к примеру эти выродки: менеджеры, рантье, пиарщики и т.п. офисные сидельцы и лентяи "самовыпиляться", в конечно счете мир станет, только лучше. Так что нам, в некотором роде - чем хуже, те лучше.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вот офисная крыса.  мне как, срочно самоустраниться, чтоб мир светлее стал? я целыми днями сижу в офисе и шуршу бумажками, получаю за это свою маленькую зарплату. я отношусь к классу выродков? без меня мир станет лучше?
позвольте тогда поинтересоваться, кем должен быть человек, чтоб его не причислили к бесполезным выродкам? асфальт укладывать, вагоны разгружать? на базаре стоять, коров доить?ну уж нет. я лучше в выродках похожу.
и уж пошла такая пьянка, сделайте опрос, кто и кем работает тогда. много ли среди форумчан представителей благородных профессий? у меня  как-то сложилось мнение, что тут больше школьников и студентов, то есть тех, кто еще ни копейки не заработал, но  строит из себя знатоков этого мира. и вообще много ли у нас людей, кто работает?  вроде как безработные здесь тоже были

----------


## наивная дурочка

вот я школьница.И чё вы думаете, что у мне легко чтоль сильно?да?И у меня башка от уроков в 2 ночи не пухнет?Ну-ну.А отношение собственное к миру может быть у каждого.Или вы так не считаете?Или своё мнение  об этом мире может выражать только тот,кто заработал N-ую сумму денег?а с чего взялось мнение,что жизнь упростилась и «рядовые»профессии- это плохо?

----------


## огрызок тепла

вообщем как всегда не понятно, с кем разговаривает наивная дурочка.
но! я не думаю, что  школьная программа настолько усложнилась за последние годы, что нужно сидеть за учебниками до двух часов ночи. и вообще вроде бы у детей каникулы уже начались. а если человек со школьной программой не справляется, значит или уровень развития ниже среднего,  или неправльно распределяет свое время. в два часа ночи мозг спит, а не новую информацию воспринимает.куда только родители смотрят...
свое мнение могут высказывать все. никто не запрещает. "рядовые" профессии это кто? профессия человека вообще ничего о человеке еще не говорит. и делить на людей по признаку занимаемой ими должности как-то по детски глупо.
 и по поводу офисных крыс. мне как-то уютнее сидеть в офисе и перекладывать бумажки с места на место, стучать пальцами по клавиатуре и получать свою зарплату два раза в месяц. я ничего не произвожу, не изобретаю, не делаю открытий. умру я-через неделю найдут новую такую же специалистку, а через две недели она будет работать  и про меня даже не вспомнит никто. нас таких сотни тысяч. и мне не кажется, что все зло идет именно от офисных лентяев, менеджеров и прочих. и не стоит вот так вот словами разбрасываться и отделяться.  многие ли здесь могут похвастаться какими-то особыми заслугами и поэтому позволить себе смотреть на остальных свысока?

----------


## Воланд

> я вот офисная крыса.  мне как, срочно самоустраниться, чтоб мир светлее стал? я целыми днями сижу в офисе и шуршу бумажками, получаю за это свою маленькую зарплату. я отношусь к классу выродков? без меня мир станет лучше?


 Раз Вы так ставите вопрос, значит Вы уже не "офисная крыса", прежде всего потому что классические офисные крысы всем довольны и не сидят на подобном форуме. Следовательно, к классу выродков конкретно Вы, уже не относитесь. Знаете, почему, я это понял? Вы размышляете, а офисные выродки, не размышляют - они просто живут, трахаются, пьют, рожают детей и т.п. И умирают, само-собой плодя следующее поколение бесполезных. Когда человек размышляет: жить ему или умереть, он уже не быдло, не офисный хомячок, и даже не эгоист. Он уже стоит на одну ступеньку выше, над всеми. Потому что он не плывет по течению, а преодолевает его. А как Вы думали, как люди выживали в годы войны? Как пробивались в СССР, когда никто не знал, как правильно, не было интернета, чтобы задать вопрос на форуме: "Кем быть?" и выбрать профессию. Когда многие приезжали в Москву и поступали в институты, жили на копейки, зачастую в проголодь... Зачем они это делали? Спросите себя. Зачем? У каждого из них был выбор, остаться кем они были - стать рядовым токарем или служакой или стать кем-то еще? И многие, а именно лучше из них выбирали. Выбирали мечту и будущее.  
Поэтому, конечно, Вас не стоит причислять к низшему подвиду двуногих. А вот подумать, над тем как изменить свою жизнь Вам непременно стоит...

К примеру, я работаю с 15 лет... За это время(а именно 10 лет) успел попробовать порядка 7-9 профессий. Скажу, честно, оценивая себя критично - добился немного, но всего исключительно сам и своим трудом(без блата и протекции). Но, главное, за это время, я встретил на своем пути массу, пускай чудовищное меньшинство по сравнению с осн. массой - личностей, динозавров, идущих против системы или своим путем. Преодолевающих чудовищные трудности, но людей сильных... И, поверьте, пройдет 20-30 лет и о нашем времени, будут вспоминать не о новых русских, пиаршиках, офисных рабах, или богеме а-ля Ксюха Собчак, а о людях, которых мы сегодня не замечаем, которых мало кто видит. Но, людей, которые своим существованием меняют этот мир. Часто жертвую, собой. Но, они в отличии от массы - дадут миру одну вещь. Дадут будущее своим детям, оставят им пример и воспитают их правильно. А это и есть самое главное в жизни, как мне кажется.

----------


## Воланд

> я ничего не произвожу, не изобретаю, не делаю открытий. умру я-через неделю найдут новую такую же специалистку, а через две недели она будет работать  и про меня даже не вспомнит никто. нас таких сотни тысяч. и мне не кажется, что все зло идет именно от офисных лентяев, менеджеров и прочих. и не стоит вот так вот словами разбрасываться и отделяться.  многие ли здесь могут похвастаться какими-то особыми заслугами и поэтому позволить себе смотреть на остальных свысока?


 Вы путаете, призвание и работу как таковую. Если нет других вариантов, то можно работать и в офисе - без денег жизни нет... НО! ЕСЛИ ВЫ ЛИЧНОСТЬ И ПОМИМО ОФИСА ЧТО-ТО НЕСЕТЕ В ЭТОТ МИР, даже просто оставаясь человеком. Живя по совести, а не так как большинство(самая малость). Вы уже не "офисная крыса"!

Офисная крыса - это не социальный класс или профессия, это образ мысли и стиль жизни. Если же перекладывание бумажек - Ваш заработок, но в жизни Вы - человек, личность, вы что-то несете в мир не ради денег, а ради гуманистических, идеалистических, романтических идеалов... Даже если, у Вас, самая малость есть - совесть - Вы личность. И Вам, уже есть чем гордиться!

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

Ой, а тема  была "Несбыточная мечта суицидента"?
Тады скажу: уйти как Петроний (был пару тысяч лет назад такой деятель культуры и искусства), вскрыл вены на прощальном пиру... Это мечта... К сожалению, несбыточная: ежели я друзей на поминки приглашу - это ещё ничего, но когда  я на прощальной пьянке начну вены на предплечьях вскрывать - они наверняка дождутся пока вырублюсь (а потеря сознания при кровопотере происходит после потери более чем литра крови, если вскрывать на предплечьях и вскрывать грамотно - через 10 минут самое позднее), перебинтуют и в больничку... Вскрыть вены на прощальном пиру... Только мечта... Совершенно несбыточная... И суицидальная :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleks

> Только мечта... Совершенно несбыточная... И суицидальная


 Ну, зато вполне реально вскрыть себе вены, лечь в ванну и, умирая, болтать с друзьями по телефону и записывать предсмертные речи на диктофон. Тоже, по моему, нескучно будет, в древнеримских традициях. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flash

Отсылаясь к самому первому посту.
Варианты 2,4 были бы как нельзя кстати.
Ну, а если не они, то хотя бы погибнуть как нить эффектно  :Big Grin:  но главное с пользой.

----------


## Aleks

О, первый пост... Иногда про них забываю.
Меня устроит, если мне на голову свалится мешок с деньгами. Не умру - так хоть богатым стану. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Отдамся

хотел бы попасть с своим нынешним сознанием и телом в прошлое, и хоть пол часа поговорить с собой в 5-ти летнем возрасте, даже сам не знаю что бы я говорил, и как действовал, но ... ХОЧУ,ХОЧУ,ХОЧУ !

----------


## Отдамся

А еще всегда хотел быть человеком-невидимкой, и попытаться перейти дорогу в месте где нету светлофора, и есть куча машин, как бы я тогда справился ? :Smile:

----------


## bauua

Миллион долларов заставит любого суицидника забыть о своей цели - уйти из жизни - на пару дней, пока деньги не кончатся.

----------


## darkzavulon

> если будут знать, что их почки или печень, потом отойдут жителю дорого коттеджа, с машиной за 6 млн, слугами и etc....


 А есть разница между жизнью богача и бомжа? Никакой, они одинаково бессмысленны и, следовательно, в равной степени священны - если смотреть с другой стороны.



> Если суммировать вышесказанное, я считаю, что если вдруг (посредством войны, эпидемии, изменение орбиты земли и т.п.), к примеру эти выродки: менеджеры, рантье, пиарщики и т.п. офисные сидельцы и лентяи "самовыпиляться", в конечно счете мир станет, только лучше. Так что нам, в некотором роде - чем хуже, те лучше.


 Человечество - раковая опухоль на теле земли. Без цивилизации наша планета была бы прекрасной и свободной. Так что выпилить стоит не только менеджеров, а всех.



> тех, кто еще ни копейки не заработал, но строит из себя знатоков этого мира


 А количество денег в вашем кошельке кореллирует со знаниями о мире?
Хикки-фрилансер, который поднимает в месяц $3к и много лет уже не выходит из дома - знаток этого мира?



> а если человек со школьной программой не справляется, значит или уровень развития ниже среднего, или неправльно распределяет свое время.


 А вариант "нет ни сил, ни желания, ни мотивации" вы не рассматривали? Когда нет желания учиться(например, в данный момент данному предмету) - а учиться приходится - это крайне сложно. Усвоение материала замедляется раз в 50, засчет "Не, не понимаю я эту тему. Завтра сделаю, мож голова яснее будет"



> в два часа ночи мозг спит, а не новую информацию воспринимает.


 О чем вы? Если вы - жаворонок, который ложится в 10 вечера и встает в 6 - это не значит, что весь мир такой же / должен быть таким же. Биологические часы у всех работают по-разному. 



> поэтому позволить себе смотреть на остальных свысока?


 Перечитайте свои посты. Нет, правда. Представьте себя сторонним наблюдателем и перечитайте. Вам не кажется, что смотреть свысока на всех и вся пытаетесь именно вы? 
"асфальт укладывать, вагоны разгружать? на базаре стоять, коров доить?ну уж нет. я лучше в выродках похожу." Нет, ну действительно. 



> плодя следующее поколение бесполезных


 А дядя, сделавший великое открытие, оказавшее влияние на весь мир - чем полезен?  
Тем, что его открытием будут пользоваться бесполезные выродки, чтобы им было удобнее и проще жить, трахаться и пить? Так ведь всегда и получается.



> жить ему или умереть, он уже не быдло, не офисный хомячок, и даже не эгоист.


 Смею вас уверить,  я - быдло, студентота и эгоист, однако зачем-то сижу на этом форуме. 



> и хоть пол часа поговорить с собой в 5-ти летнем возрасте, даже сам не знаю что бы я говорил, и как действовал, но ... ХОЧУ,ХОЧУ,ХОЧУ !


 Если бы письмо написать я мог 
В семьдесят восьмой самому себе, 
Может отчего-то бы уберёг, 
Может всё исправил в своей судьбе. 

Сотня или даже полсотни слов, 
И жизнь бы стала сладкой как эскимо. 
А всё-таки не зря так устроил Б-г 
Что в прошлое нельзя написать письмо.

Прям навеяло=) Посмотрите эффект бабочки первый - нельзя менять прошлое, потому как варианты развития событий будут хуже и хуже.

----------


## darkzavulon

А если по сабжу - лично для меня есть сейчас два варианта ухода - оба полезные.
1. Органы - штука сегодня крайне нужная. 
Кто-то говорил, что не знает - как это сделать.
Если не ошибаюсь, есть такая штука - карта донора органов. Подписываете ее, проходите обследования - и в случае вашей смерти органы, пригодные для трансплантации изымут даже без согласия родственников. 
Подписываете такую штуку, а потом любым понравившимся способом выпиливаете себя из этого дурацкого мира. 
2.  Даже мудрейшие не могут предвидеть всего. Читайте выше=)
3. Это устроить на самом деле легче, чем кажется. Расписывать не буду - не та тема.
4. А разве это не идентично второму пункту?

Вариант с пробуждением в другом мире - читайте хорошую(и не очень) фантастику/фэнтези и развивайте воображение - тоже вполне достижимо. Можно ненадолго переселиться в волшебный мир. 

Если мечтаем о несбыточном - вот мой вариант.
Хотел бы обрести абсолютное знание(стать б-гом) - видеть все варианты судеб каждого живого существа, понимать смысл существования мира. Видеть и понимать все существующие во вселенной цивилизации. Понимать, что есть бесконечность. Понимать, что есть время и пространство.

А если о возможном - хочу научиться видеть осознанные сны.

----------


## Воланд

> А есть разница между жизнью богача и бомжа? Никакой, они одинаково бессмысленны и, следовательно, в равной степени священны - если смотреть с другой стороны.


 Есть и огромная... У бомжа интерсубьективно цели в жизни нет, потому что его положение изначально необратимо. А у богача, цель зависит от внешних факторов или его желания... С точки зрения мира вокруг, они мало чем отличаются, но... У одного впереди у путь, а другого тупик.




> Человечество - раковая опухоль на теле земли. Без цивилизации наша планета была бы прекрасной и свободной. Так что выпилить стоит не только менеджеров, а всех.


 Человечество - это цель и смысл для жизни всего остального. Так что я бы не стал его называть раковой опухолью. А вот отдельные группы, пожалуй тянут на это понятие.




> А количество денег в вашем кошельке кореллирует со знаниями о мире?
> Хикки-фрилансер, который поднимает в месяц $3к и много лет уже не выходит из дома - знаток этого мира?


 Фрилансер ничем не отличается от менеджера, зато тот человек, который имеет определенные индивидуальные цели и задачи, которые он реализует... Даже очень отличается.




> А вариант "нет ни сил, ни желания, ни мотивации" вы не рассматривали?


 Ну, тогда кончайте с собой... Не засоряйте генофонд. Потому что "мир кап. джунглей" всем задает мотивацию в добровольно-принудительном порядке.




> Перечитайте свои посты. Нет, правда. Представьте себя сторонним наблюдателем и перечитайте. Вам не кажется, что смотреть свысока на всех и вся пытаетесь именно вы? 
> "асфальт укладывать, вагоны разгружать? на базаре стоять, коров доить?ну уж нет. я лучше в выродках похожу." Нет, ну действительно.


 Ходите... А пытаюсь жить по другому... 





> А дядя, сделавший великое открытие, оказавшее влияние на весь мир - чем полезен?  
> Тем, что его открытием будут пользоваться бесполезные выродки, чтобы им было удобнее и проще жить, трахаться и пить? Так ведь всегда и получается.


 Проще, едва ли... А вот то что им воспользуется хотя бы оставшиеся 10% не бесполезных выродков, мне уже будет приятно.




> Смею вас уверить,  я - быдло, студентота и эгоист, однако зачем-то сижу на этом форуме.


 Значит Вы просто боитесь... Либо переступить черту и покончить со своей бесполезной и никчемной жизнью. Либо переступить черту и стать небыдло.

----------


## Aleks

> Человечество - раковая опухоль на теле земли. Без цивилизации наша планета была бы прекрасной и свободной.


 а) она и так прекрасна
б) для кого она тогда будет прекрасной?




> нельзя менять прошлое, потому как варианты развития событий будут хуже и хуже.


 или лучше и лучше  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

НЕ РОДИТЬСЯ

----------


## Валерия

Хоть мне сейчас 13, я хочу вернуться  лет на 9 назад,тогда я была по-настоящему счастлива, тогда все мои родные были вместе,а потом ссоры,обиды и ..... СМЕРТЬ.....

----------


## Yaoyotl

Банально, но тоже больше всего сейчас хотелось бы просто уснуть и уйти в небытие

----------


## Unity

Мои желания… Тропическая оранжерея с сотнями различными видами орхидей и огромными южными бабочками, вольно живущими меж цветов без каких-либо хищных птиц и пауков. Сиянье галогенной подсветки, тщательно имитирующей живой солнечный свет, жара, влажность, журчанье искусственных ручейков с реальными рыбками, несмолкаемый щебет канареек и ара, цветы, пальмы и папоротники, всевозможные радужные мотыльки с огромными крыльями, – и пасмурные предзакатные сибирские небеса, сосны, ели, снега за тройными массивными вакуумными теплонепроницаемыми стеклопакетами, в преддверии долгой полярной Ночи, что безразлична мне в своей маленькой искусственной биосфере, на своём маленьком островке «солнечной» экваториальной полосы сред засыпающей тундры…  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
И почему только люди не могут претворять все свои мечты в явь, сколь бы смелыми они ни были?.. Почему всё наше «распрекрасное» общество веками активно, всеми возможными способами препятствует этому? Кому нужен мир, в котором индивиды не могут по-настоящему раскрыть себя, выразиться посредством творчества и дизайна, раскрыть все похороненные в себе склонности и таланты?.. Кому вообще нужен этот проклятый, ограниченный, во многих отношениях плоский «мир», этот первый круг самой преисподней, где подавляющее большинство людей попросту заживо гниют в беспрестанной депрессии?..  :Frown:

----------


## greygreybrown

По поводу пункта "2" мне бы и месяца хватило. А точнее на данный момент 33 дня.
Передать своё тело никому не желаю (даже врагу), проснуться в 12-летнем возрасте - это вообще кошмар, а заснуть и не проснуться я смогу примерно через месяц когда решу ряд проблем и накоплю на похороны.

----------


## Славок

> По поводу пункта "2" мне бы и месяца хватило. А точнее на данный момент 33 дня.
> Передать своё тело никому не желаю (даже врагу), проснуться в 12-летнем возрасте - это вообще кошмар, а заснуть и не проснуться я смогу примерно через месяц когда решу ряд проблем и накоплю на похороны.


 Не поделишься от чего уснёшь и не проснёшься?

----------


## greygreybrown

> Не поделишься от чего уснёшь и не проснёшься?


 За это тут банят. Потерпите недельку и прочтите всё в соответствующей ветке.
Я довольно долго искал способ, а оказалось всё очень просто. Даже смешно...

----------


## Славок

> За это тут банят. Потерпите недельку и прочтите всё в соответствующей ветке.
> Я довольно долго искал способ, а оказалось всё очень просто. Даже смешно...


 неделя слишком много для меня,может в личке просветите?

----------


## Gerch

А я хочу в Улан-Удэ. Там хорошо.

----------


## Unkle33

О чем мечтаю? Рабы не мечтают об отмене рабства, они мечтают стать рабовладельцами. Моя боль - это моя болезненная зависть к окружающим людям. Они богаче, здоровее, довольней, беззаботней, красивей, способней, энергичней, счастливей. Хочу чтобы все эти люди завидовали мне.

----------


## Gerch

Зря)
По-моему, всем людям в мире дано примерно поровну - только в разных областях. Другое дело, каждый может реализовать, или соотведственно, не реализовать такой потенциал.

----------


## огрызок тепла

хочу туарег (капризничает)

----------


## Gerch

А почему именно Туарег? Довольно средняя игрушка...

----------


## огрызок тепла

красивый. просто хочу вот.

----------


## Gerch

Мне нравиться Defender, он и стоит недорого.
Но мне его все равно не купят(

----------


## Deathman

Я бы хотел родиться заново, что-бы прожить жизнь совсем по-другому не совершая своих многочисленных ошибок, которые начались с раннего детства.

----------


## Dalia

Хочу жить долго и счастливо, состариться, умереть в окружении внуков и попасть в рай.

----------


## Eva-A

а я хочу умереть, в этом году.

----------


## Dalia

> а я хочу умереть, в этом году.


 Этот год уже заканчивается. Может лучше в следующем попробуете? Праздник все-таки...

----------


## Eva-A

поэтому и несбыточная мечта)
называется то "Несбыточные желания суицидента"
поэтому это только мечты(((
дурацкий праздник!

----------


## Dalia

> поэтому и несбыточная мечта)
> называется то "Несбыточные желания суицидента"
> поэтому это только мечты(((
> дурацкий праздник!


 Я бы тоже хотела поскорей со всем кончить, вот только не хочется другим праздник портить. А праздник... ну какой для нас может быть праздник? Нет у нас праздников, все серо и тоскливо. Но может стоит попробовать порадоваться? Скачать песни новогодние веселенькие, и сидеть пить под ёлкой))

----------


## Eva-A

ну в принципе да! уже накачала песен..но не помогли)
пить под елкой!!!! пожалуй мне это и надо!
только вот родители не поймут)))))))))))
этот новый год впервые за 8 лет буду с ними отмечать..

----------


## Dalia

Тогда нужно радоваться. Ради родителей. Забыть обо всем, о всех своих проблемах, и просто радоваться что в этот семейный праздник вы вместе! С наступающим! Может новый год принесет счастье, а старый унесет все проблемы в прошлое)) Счастья и любви!!!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

То что в голове и в жизни:Не не родиться,просто не раствориться,не вернуть время назад,не родиться у других нормальных родителей,не родиться в то время в каком бы хотела возможно,не заниматься тем что хочешь,не иметь ничего своего,не быть с тем кого любишь,тот кого кажется любила,не существует,не встречать его вообще,не быть с ним,не не сбыться тому  о чем даже представить не могла,ничего не видеть и не знать,не знать,то что будет и не ненавидеть то что будет,не не знать что такое любовь,не не знать что такое дружба,не не любить себя и никогда не не принять то что есть,не осозновать то что ничего нет,не не быть любимой.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не прийти к тому что есть и не понимать что жизнь полное говно.И что в твоей жизни происходило только одно дерьмо.и то что на несколько часов казалось счастьем из-за которого плакал от счастья,оказалось зареканием о том что убью себя если встречу такое счастье.Знать как жить.знать что любишь.не знать будущего.не чувствовать всего того что я чувствую.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Чтоб не было ничего. Вообще и никогда. Не меня, не Земли, не жизни, не Солнца, не Вселенной, не чёрта, не Бога. Имхо, идея с бытием, это чудовищная ошибка, которая принесла только горе. Ведь сколько случилось насилия, реки крови и слёз.

----------


## Cynic

> Чтоб не было ничего. Вообще и никогда. Не меня, не Земли, не жизни, не Солнца, не Вселенной, не чёрта, не Бога. Имхо, идея с бытием, это чудовищная ошибка, которая принесла только горе. Ведь сколько случилось насилия, реки крови и слёз.


 +10000 
Жаль что опередили меня, украли возможность блеснуть мега мыслью :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

я про туарег говорила уже? купить туарег у меня вряд ли когда-нибудь получится. а покататься хочется. сейчас ищу по своему городу владельцев туарегов.  вообще туарегов по казани достаточно бегает. значит шансы уболтать кого-нибудь дать мне порулить есть. вообщем я уже немного ближе к своему несбыточному желанию

----------


## безымянный

Я написал список из более чем 20 пунктов, которые хочу выполнить перед смертью. Но не успею сделать и половины, к сожалению.
И то, что я бы очень хотел сделать, но сомневаюсь, что выйдет — спасти хорошего человека от смерти. Тогда уж и умирать небессмысленно.

----------


## Taliesin

Перед смертью хотел бы уничтожить\отменить\стереть из памяти людей всё, что я сделал несовершенно, ошибочно, с изъянами и недостатками. Если после этого хоть что-то останется - увидеть, что именно. Вероятно, именно в этом и был смысл. 

Если таких вещей не обнаружится, смысл был в том, чтобы от моих ошибок ничего не осталось.

----------


## winternight

А я хочу только вернутся в детство, и оставаться там навсегда. Утром в школу, а ночью гулять с друзьями и фотографироваться по пустынным зимним улицам. Говорить о том как все бессмысленно, и как мы все равно счастливы.

Перед самой смерти желаний нет, лиш отправил бы пару сообщений с пожеланием счастья )

----------


## мутный тип

Последнее желание.... Чтоб после смерти мою тушку не нашли, чтоб для всех я без вести пропал

----------


## Вадим

Пчитал высказывания в этой теме , реально мнногое порадоволо и улыбнуло от души :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile: . Могу подписаться под многими высказываниями , Тоже   хотел бы вернуться в детство в 1989 год когда были отец и мать был дастаток в семье все было еще впереди и все были счастливы. Или уснуть и непроснуться  тоже вариант шикарный.А еще круто было бы если совсем помечтать , разлететься на атомы и электроны а лучьше вобще некогда нераждаться.

----------


## Вадим

> А я хочу только вернутся в детство, и оставаться там навсегда. Утром в школу, а ночью гулять с друзьями и фотографироваться по пустынным зимним улицам. Говорить о том как все бессмысленно, и как мы все равно счастливы.
> 
> Перед самой смерти желаний нет, лиш отправил бы пару сообщений с пожеланием счастья )


 Сильно сказано !

----------


## Voland-791

*3* вариант

----------


## Хвост

Родиться в более благоприятных соц.-мат. условиях. В более благополучной семье, в стране первого мира, или в будущем.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Хочу что бы прошла эта чертова тревога-как будто на грудь что то давит.Уже несколько лет живу с таким чувством.

----------


## Хвост

> Хочу что бы прошла эта чертова тревога-как будто на грудь что то давит.Уже несколько лет живу с таким чувством.


  - так это, вероятно, желание ещё далеко не несбыточное  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вадим

Хвост а прикинь в будущем вобще жопа полная будет .

----------


## Хвост

> Хвост а прикинь в будущем вобще жопа полная будет .


 - я думаю, что скорей наоборот  :Wink:

----------


## Вадим

Оптимист однако :Smile:

----------


## lostsoul

вернуться назад в свои 13 лет- время, когда я начала увлекаться диетами для похудения...   или в 17- когда начала увлекаться ночными клубами и шмотками...    или в 20- когда начала употреблять кокаин, чтобы лучше худелось...

вернуться в те времена и все исправить-- учиться-учиться-учиться, а не бросать институт как я сделала..

----------


## Вадим

lostsoul  я извиняюсь конечно , но хочу спросить у тебя . Ты зависимая?

----------


## lostsoul

после года употребления у меня "поехала крыша"     летом пролежала в психушке.. потом лечилась у нарколога..    больше,конечно, к этому не притронусь..

----------


## Вадим

Вот как значит. Понятно. Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ.

----------


## Lillu

3). Заснуть и не проснуться.

----------


## Positive Shot

А я жить хочу  :Smile:  И это мое, мать его желание  :Big Grin:

----------


## smoozy

Заснуть и не проснуться или же просто исчезнуть, как-будто меня и не было вовсе, чтобы никто даже не подумал, что меня не стало. Это, пожалуй, самое большое желание.

positive shot, a зачем же ты здесь?

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Давайте пофантазируем. Вот мои:
> 
> 1). Передать кому-то свою жизнь и тело-- то есть все "обЬективные" показатели. Нормальный человек был бы здорово им рад...
> 
> 2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.
> 
> 3). Заснуть и не проснуться.
> 
> 4). Проснуться, и обнаружить, что мне опять 12 лет, и всё последующее мне лишь приснилось, в качестве предупреждения.


 Второе и четвертое но особенно второе вернуться в определенную точку я об этом мечтаю каждый день почти ведь и правда в моей жизни такая точка есть!!! но увы это несбыточная мечта но помечть и представить как все можно было повернуть иногда приятно но все разбивает суровая реальность и отсутсвие чуда! как у компьютера контрольная точка восстановления вот только увы жизнь не винда и восстановить исходное состояние невозможно(((((

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Жить нормально

----------


## Sunset

> Жить нормально


 твоё желание самое простое к выполнению)

----------


## Каин

Выходишь на сцену, начинаешь петь и миллионная толпа, начинает биться в экстазе.

----------


## Гражданин

Выходишь на трибуну,миллионная толпа начинает славить твое имя и твое правление,при этом сильно боятся своего правителя и его правления)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> твоё желание самое простое к выполнению)


 серьезно,и как же?

----------


## Каин

> серьезно,и как же?


 Просто живи  :Smile:

----------


## smoozy

никак. Разве что меньше все усложнять

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не смешно

----------


## Sunset

> Не смешно


 Никто и не смеётся.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Лучше бы на вопрос ответил,а не говорил ожидаемые фразы которые уже были услышаны триста раз.

----------


## Sunset

> Лучше бы на вопрос ответил,а не говорил ожидаемые фразы которые уже были услышаны триста раз.


 Ответ уже прозвучал, от Каина и Smoozy

----------


## Каин

Вообще я Хомосапиенс напомнил ее же слова из поста где она у неба спрашивала, как жить. Ей не понравилось, это значит, что я неудачно написал это сообщение.

----------


## Sunset

> Вообще я Хомосапиенс напомнил ее же слова из поста где она у неба спрашивала, как жить. Ей не понравилось, это значит, что я неудачно написал это сообщение.


 Я так заметил, что Хомосапиенс вообще мало что нравиться.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Каин,мне чужой опыт интересен.

----------


## оригами

никогда не рождаться. ну или раз так уж получилось - полюбить себя.

----------


## Vanilla

2). Вернуть всё вспять-- родиться заново, в тех же обстоятельствах, но уже имея опыт, который у меня есть сейчас. Или просто вернуться в какую-то точку, когда можно было сделать верный поворот и не оказаться здесь.
Вот это.

----------


## October_File

Вернутся когда все только зарождалась.. и убить себя, зная что ждет в перейди.

----------


## freeze

хотел бы любить жизнь, наслаждаться ей... бывают такие моменты когда все кажется ярче , и не можешь понять почему хотел умереть!? но продолжается это не долго и снова желанием номер один становиться быстрая смерть, после начинают радовать только мысли о том как это может случиться. 
т.е. два несбыточных желания, либо хотеть жить, либо не жить вовсе.

----------


## Мастики

Старая тема, но вроде некропостинг не запрещен)

Я бы мечтала вернуться в свои 13-14, причем я СРАЗУ сбежала бы из дома и начала жить своей жизнью. Именно той, о которой я даже не мечтала тогда... и именно поэтому мне было так плохо((

----------


## Aly

Заснуть и не проснуться. Только это.

----------


## Erberus

Я бы хотел просто исчезнуть, перестать существовать. Чтобы обо мне никогда никто не вспоминал и никто не помнил. Я просто не хочу существовать.

----------


## Неизвестно

> Я бы хотел просто исчезнуть, перестать существовать. Чтобы обо мне никогда никто не вспоминал и никто не помнил. Я просто не хочу существовать.


 Золотая мечта. И самая несбыточная из всех.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Часто представляла, как запишу последнее видео, попрошу прощения у всех. Объясню свой поступок личным выбором прекратить жить. Попрошу помнить меня молодой и веселой... Возьму бутылку красного вина, и пойду на ближайшие жд пути... и все. И не надо будет бороться, искать, что-то выдумывать.. Только белое небо над головой. 
Но, конечно, я этого не сделала. Я верю в Бога и боюсь пойти в ад.

----------


## Destiny

Просто исчезнуть, как-будто меня никогда не было.

----------


## NEET

Для того, чтобы исчезнуть, нужно сначала появиться  :Smile:

----------


## Heavy

Вернуться в 5-ти летний возраст когда плакал что проживу всего лищь 100 лет мне казалось это таким малым...

----------


## Unity

Есть, допустим, некий Человек. Он — ведущий менеджер в крупнейшем гипермаркете своего города, ходит в стильной кожаной одежде, выглядит аки небритый мачо с густой шевелюрой, подавно женат, мечтает о детях. 
Это на работе, после наступает вечер… 
Войдя в одни двери таковым, из них после выходит… 
*Warning!.. Следующая информация может нанести серьёзный и непоправимый вред Вашему сознанию, мироощущению ну и отношению к прочим существам!
Воздержитесь от просмотра оной, ежели придерживаетесь коих-то консервативных взглядов на земную жизнь…* 
…Он с них не выходит — выходит Она. Существо того же роста, в бархате и кружевах, на высоких шпильках, «с тонной штукатурки», нанесённой исто с голливудским мастерством/усидчивостью, что преображает в целом — благо генотип и особые врождённые особенности речевого аппарата оному способствуют… 
И в итоге это существо никто не узнает, никто не признает — и тогда лишь Истинно Живёт душа, «в одном этом образе», в глупых ночных клубах, на тусовках байкеров или же стритрейсеров… 
Но прекрасные ночи кратки, мимолётны — и на утро исчезает магия… 
Прочь духи и колготки, стрелки на глазах и перстни… 
Снова деловой костюм и резкий парфюм, и снова в зеркале — Он… 
* В чём оно, Желание?..
Более не перевоплощаться. Никогда уже. Застыть в одном только образе. Боле не делить весь мир на две половины, в одной из которых живёт Подлинная Ты, в иной же — жалкий/блеклый и убогий клон твой с Y-хромосомой в теле…

----------


## Aare

Юнити, ты о чём? У тебя есть трансвеститские фантазии?




> небритый мачо


 А в образе девочки он тоже небритый?




> в бархате и кружевах, на высоких шпильках, «с тонной штукатурки»


 Онанистские фантазии. И почему у фетишистских трансвеститов такие одинаково топорные онанистские фантазии?

За свою жизнь успела пообщаться с трансвеститами, транссексуалками, а также с теми, кто их любит. Все эти три категории людей - весьма специфические. Надо сказать, мерзости в тусовках этих людей выше крыши. Но есть среди них и нормальные люди. С двумя транссексуалками даже дружила какое-то время. Одна из них даже нравилась. Люди далёкие от всей этой темы, как правило даже на чуть себе не представляют что это за люди. И онанситские образы про шпильки и колготы в сеточку, с миниюбками и штукатурками - фуу, меня от этих влажных тестостероновых фантазий блевать тянет.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, ты о чём? У тебя есть трансвеститские фантазии?


 Единственно, лишь о своей жизни. 



> А в образе девочки он тоже небритый?


 Чаю, выглядело б это слегка неестественно. 



> Онанистские фантазии. И почему у фетишистских трансвеститов такие одинаково топорные онанистские фантазии?


 Хм, лет этак с четырёх, в миги зарождения чьего-то сознания — впервые родились мысли, ощущенья, чувства, что со своим телом что-то серьёзно «не так». И дело отнюдь в симпатии ко одежде пола, что противоположен полученному при рождении. 
Дело во самосознании, самоидентификации, самоопределении. 
Сколько себя помню, всегда была «аллергия» на собственный пол, яростная, почти что смертельная… 
И ни люди во белых халатах, ни истины из древних трактатов мне не помогали. 
Когда на календаре значилось «1994» — аз впервые осознал, что «я — это Она»… 
И с тех пор — словно полу-жизнь, словно бы кино, словно бы игра компьютерная — чуждым аватаром… 
Это суть главнейший «баг» моего сознания и моя причина регистрации на Форуме, главная причина шрамов и тысяч депрессий. 
Единственное, что приносит временное облегчение во этом аду, вершащемся в психике — се «нарисовать лицо» (это словно Сбросить с себя маску, маску ненавистного создания, коим довелось явиться на свет), се переодеться и «пойти гулять» — во круги людей, что не понимают — кто ты суть иль что… Кои говорят с тобой и воспринимают в Образе & Роле, что всегда были мной желанны… 
Это Сатисфакция, это Величайший Смысл больной моей психике, виртуальное «исполнение желания» — жить во ином теле… 
К теме сексуальности это мало как относится. Я любил(а) и люблю самок рода человеческого — и порой признателен Природе, коя наделила шансом посмотреть на жизнь «с стороны самца» — только для меня — это лишь Театр всего лишь, Спектакль, а не жизнь. 
В силу обстоятельств мне пришлось освоить роли обеих полов, одежду и облик, тембр голоса и манеры — увы, ситуация складывается так, что transition — роскошь — ну и есть целая чреда морально-этичных факторов. 
Близким и любимым моим всё равно — что я ощущаю?
Они любят То, что видят — и не понимают, чем же мне не угодило тело, абрисы его?
Сложись всё иначе, в паспортном моём ID были бы другие строки имени/фамилии… 



> За свою жизнь успела пообщаться с трансвеститами, транссексуалками, а также с теми, кто их любит. Все эти три категории людей - весьма специфические. Надо сказать, мерзости в тусовках этих людей выше крыши. Но есть среди них и нормальные люди. С двумя транссексуалками даже дружила какое-то время. Одна из них даже нравилась. Люди далёкие от всей этой темы, как правило даже на чуть себе не представляют что это за люди. И онанситские образы про шпильки и колготы в сеточку, с миниюбками и штукатурками - фуу, меня от этих влажных тестостероновых фантазий блевать тянет.


 Дело вовсе не в фантазиях. 
Скорей, в аутоагрессии, неспособности принять всё то, что ты созерцаешь в зеркале. И так было всегда, сколько себя помню. 
Иной make up, иной look, иная причёска — и ты снова «в норме», снова в Своём теле, в своей социальной роле, снова в Своей жизни — но когда вода опять смоет грим — ты вновь в чуждом теле… 
Ну и Мысль Об Этом — это то, не даёт мне жить. Всю Жизнь. 
P.S. Женский гардероб — это нечто большее, нежели вечерние наряды. 
Это всё вторично, это просто декорации, это лишь фасад. Мне важнее чувство… того, что я… на миг становлюсь… «видимой Собой» — а не чудищем-фантомом, кое видят прочие/кое всегда видели, как только отсекли мою пуповину… 
Это нестыковка тела & ума — от которой хочется «ходить по стенам»…

----------


## June

В Тайланде операции по перемене пола поставлены на поток. Я даже ходил однажды на шоу трансвеститов. Их трудно отличить от родившихся женщинами. С другой стороны, сменишь пол – наверняка распадётся семья. Нехорошо. Можно ли сменить не пол, а психику – не знаю, не слышал о таком.

----------


## Aare

Внимание, длинной простыни пост!
Но информативный и обстоятельный)




> И ни люди во белых халатах, ни истины из древних трактатов мне не помогали.


 С людьми в белых халатах ты общался вообще? В психиатрии есть сразу несколько диагнозов, в МКБ обознаяаются как F64. Например, F64.0 - транссексуализм. В России применяется международная классифткация болезней, и если ты придёшь к толковому специалисту (а специалистов по таким проблемам в России раз-два и обчёлся), он поможет тебе выяснить кто ты по их хитрой классификации.

Кроме того, есть целый ряд разномастных редких и очень необычных диагнозов. Например хромосомный мозаицизм или андрогенная резистентность. И твои проблемы могу иметь вполне себе физиологисескую, а не психиатрическую составляющую. Так что вполне возможно, тебе не помашал бы анализ гормонов, кариотипа, МРТ и ещё какие исследования.

Я могу ещё не много рассказать, что тебе могли бы поведать люди в белых халатах. Но для начала лучше ты расскажи, разбирался ли ты во всей этой темы с точки зрения медицины, и обращался ли к эскулапам?




> Когда на календаре значилось «1994» — аз впервые осознал, что «я — это Она»…


 От души тебе сочувствую.




> И с тех пор — словно полу-жизнь, словно бы кино, словно бы игра компьютерная — чуждым аватаром…


 А это уже невроз, знаешь ли. И от этого надо лечиться. Лечитьсч от этого сложно, потому что надо лечить свои мозги - загаженные 




> В Тайланде операции по перемене пола поставлены на поток


 Да они много где поставлены на поток. В Европе, в Южной Америке, в США, и даже в Иране. В России тоде их делают.

Кстати что вообще это за "операция по перемене пола"? Обычно там целый цикл операций по коррекции лица, фигуры и половых органов.




> Я даже ходил однажды на шоу трансвеститов.


 Ты путаешь понятия. Трансвестит - это переодетый мужчина. Транссексуалка - это та/тот, кто во все тяжкие пустился, с операциями, гормонами и социализацией в женской роли. Те, кого ты видел в Тае скорее всего были именно вторые.




> С другой стороны, сменишь пол – наверняка распадётся семья. Нехорошо.


 Если есть жена - она 100% бросит новоиспечённую "девочку". Тут не "наверняка", а без вариантов. 




> Можно ли сменить не пол, а психику – не знаю, не слышал о таком


 Многие транссексуалки считают, что психика то у них как раз женская, а несоответствие именно в теле)
На западе даже будто бы были исследования, что у трансендеров находят какие-то отличие в ядрах гипофиза, и якобы они соотвествуют тому полу, который они хотели бы приобрести. Я не очень-то верю в эти исследования. Скорее всего пролоббированы ЛГБТ.
Но психика у некоторых транссексуалок в самом деле весьма феминная. Но, конечно, не у всех. Женская ли она - вопрос открытый. Но с другой стороны также остаётся открытым вопрос что это за зверь вообще такой - "женская" или "мужская" психика) 

Также могу сказать, что на мой взгляд, трансгендерность корректируется. Слово "лечится" - здесь не совсем подходящее, особенно учитывая тенденции в западной медицине к депатологизации трансгендерности. Но забить и "быть мужиком" (ну или "быть бабой" в случае ФтМ-транссексуалок) - можно) Другое дело, что это непросто, и что почти никто не хочет этим заниматься - всем как правило приятнее влажные фантазии о том, какая он девочка в душе))

----------


## Unity

> С другой стороны, сменишь пол – наверняка распадётся семья. Нехорошо. Можно ли сменить не пол, а психику – не знаю, не слышал о таком.


 Вот именно... 
Всех моих знакомых и близких всё во мне устраивает… Даже мои исчезновения и маскарад… Для них вздор — чувствовать себя плохо в своём теле, плохо в своём поле, плохо в своей жизни… 
Я им лишь завидую, никогда не знающих этаких проблем, такого безумия…

----------


## Unity

> С людьми в белых халатах ты общался вообще?


 Да, было дело. Возраст ранний. Скандал во семье. Их влияние на комиссию врачей. Распад своей личности и многолетнее растительное существование. Дале — автономность. Не хочу вдаваться во подробности, но… уровень моего развития никогда не достигал таких показателей, при которых аз бы мог «исчезнуть без вести» аки единица общества с одним именем-фамилией и затем вернуться с иной, иным существом. 
Исходя из этого, были предприняты попытки выжить в своей коже — со крайне печальными последствиями. 
Были после и иные доктора, иные прейскуранты. Останавливали глупость, слабость, нищета, низкий уровень социализации и всё, с него вытекающее. 
* Относительно биохимии: всё в пределах нормы — для данного генотипа — всё, кроме мозгов… 



> От души тебе сочувствую.


 Мерси боку...



> А это уже невроз, знаешь ли. И от этого надо лечиться. Лечитьсч от этого сложно, потому что надо лечить свои мозги - загаженные


 Здесь Вы совершенно правы. Только лишь на пике ких-то положительных эмоций аз на время забываю о «несоответствии» — а затем — новый полёт в пропасть, когда более всего на свете жаждешь пистолет и пулю… 



> Ты путаешь понятия. Трансвестит - это переодетый мужчина. Транссексуалка - это та/тот, кто во все тяжкие пустился, с операциями, гормонами и социализацией в женской роли.


 Именно сего мне всегда и не доставало… Социализации в требуемой Роли… 
Могу быть Собой — только лишь «перевоплощаясь», только среди тех людей, что во мне не подозревают монстра, только лишь тогда всё легко и естественно… 
В иных ситуациях — будто смотришь жизнь словно бы «кино», управляешь коим-то протагонистом в Sims — и вся эта игра до боли тебе неприятна — каждый новый день… 



> Если есть жена - она 100% бросит новоиспечённую "девочку". Тут не "наверняка", а без вариантов.


 Она понимает, но отрицает необходимость коей-либо хирургии… Я для Неё — «ангел», в себе сочетающий лучшее от обеих полов… 
Но это просто характер… 
Она не может взглянуть на жизнь моими глазами и не может понять — как же только это — себя ненавидеть, 24/7, всегда… 



> Многие транссексуалки считают, что психика то у них как раз женская, а несоответствие именно в теле)


 Если кратко, — что с всем этим делать?.. *тихо так, измученно* 



> Но психика у некоторых транссексуалок в самом деле весьма феминная. Но, конечно, не у всех. Женская ли она - вопрос открытый. Но с другой стороны также остаётся открытым вопрос что это за зверь вообще такой - "женская" или "мужская" психика)


 Этот вопрос я всегда задаю, всякому, кому раскрыта Правда. 
Итак… 
Какого пола — Бог?..
Какого же пола — душа?..
Какого же пола то наше сознание?..
С плотью просто всё: X или же Y… 
Но почему бардак в голове у некоторых индивидов?..



> Также могу сказать, что на мой взгляд, трансгендерность корректируется. Слово "лечится" - здесь не совсем подходящее, особенно учитывая тенденции в западной медицине к депатологизации трансгендерности. Но забить и "быть мужиком" (ну или "быть бабой" в случае ФтМ-транссексуалок) - можно) Другое дело, что это непросто, и что почти никто не хочет этим заниматься - всем как правило приятнее влажные фантазии о том, какая он девочка в душе))


 Плевать на фантазии… Это словно бы в истории о Мистере Хайде и Докторе Джекиле… 
Часть моего сознания, подавляемая издавна, жаждет выражения — либо прекращения — бытия себя. 
В последнее время моя патология нашла выход — в глупых «театральных постановках» — когда, слегка изменив свою внешность, просто появляешься в коих-то людных местах, с кем-то знакомишься, с кем-то общаешься… То есть — моделируешь Нормальную человеческую жизнь — недоступную во плоти, с коей довелось прийти в сей мир… 
И это спасает. 
Покамест. 
Но затем Юнити с вечерних гонок или же танцулек, или драмтеатра берёт/исчезает… Виталий Сергеевич снова заступает в офис… 
Но кто настоящий???
Кто останется жить???
Это последний «Вечный Вопрос Философии», коий тайною остался для меня…

----------


## Aare

> Да, было дело. Возраст ранний. Скандал во семье. Их влияние на комиссию врачей


 Что врачи говорили? Сколько тебе лет было?




> Были после и иные доктора, иные прейскуранты.


 А тут чего сказали?




> Она понимает, но отрицает необходимость коей-либо хирургии… Я для Неё — «ангел», в себе сочетающий лучшее от обеих полов… 
> Но это просто характер… 
> Она не может взглянуть на жизнь моими глазами и не может понять — как же только это — себя ненавидеть, 24/7, всегда…


 Пока ты остаешься мужчиной, понимать она может что угодно.  А когда у тебя начнёт, простите, не стоять от гормонов, когда ты будешт носиться со своим девочкизмом, когда у тебя начнут расти сиськи, когда ты будешь рыдать над всякой херней как беременная - она тошно посмотрит на тебя, перекреситься, поплачет, и сбежит. Ей мужчина нужен, пусть даже с прибабахами, а не членодевушка. Это без вариантов.




> Если кратко, — что с всем этим делать?.. *тихо так, измученно*


 Сейчас я не могу, а когда будет свободное время, я поищу статьи психиатров по формированию транссекуализма. Мнений у них несколько, но я выложу то, что наиболее близко к истине,как мне кажется. Первый шаг - разобраться в себе, надо полагать. Только, боюсь, тебе не понравится, что о людях вроде тебя психиатры пишут)) Но а что делать.




> В последнее время моя патология нашла выход — в глупых «театральных постановках» — когда, слегка изменив свою внешность, просто появляешься в коих-то людных местах, с кем-то знакомишься, с кем-то общаешься…


 Сие называется трансвестицизм двойной роли)
Вот знаешь, я так и не научилась нормально ходить на шпильках. Никогда их не носила, оьувала всего несколько раз. Последний раз- года два назад, в борделе - примерила обувь своей знакомой, местной работницы. И на мой взгляд, бордель - самое подходящее место для шпилек, колгот сеточкой и иных атрибутов мужско-гетреросексуальных тестостероновых фантазий. Я не удивляюсь, не в первой слышать такте фантиазии от трансгендеров. Но меня раз за разом коробит акцент на этих деталях, будто они - непременный атрибут женственности.

----------


## June

Unity, а какие мысли или мысли о чём вызывают у тебя наиболее сильные отрицательные эмоции?

Вот я представил, что был бы я женщиной. Ну одел бы утром вместо джинсов колготки с юбкой, а может и те же самые джинсы бы натянул, и пошёл бы, как обычно, на работу. Не могу понять, о чём бы я так сильно переживал. Разве что мужики начали бы клеиться и мне было бы неприятно. Ну, одел бы кольцо на палец, сказал бы, что я женщина замужняя)

----------


## Aare

> Вот я представил, что был бы я женщиной. Ну одел бы утром вместо джинсов колготки с юбкой, а может и те же самые джинсы бы натянул, и пошёл бы, как обычно, на работу.


 Проблема большинства МтФ трансгендеров в том, что они считают, будто женщина - некое особое высшее сушество. И что если они сменят пол, то на них снизойдёт багословение богов, они будут счастливы, жизнь их станет гармоничной и прекрасной.
А на самом деле ничего подобного. Примерно всё как описал Джун - ты оденешь другие шмотки и также точно почапаешь на работу. И всё. Как-то спросила свою знакомую транссексуалку (из наиболее адекватных и разумных): "что изменилось в твоей жизни?". Она говорит: "теперь я брею ноги вместо лица".
Особенно вызывают удивление у меня именно гетеро-трансгендеры. Я могу понять, когда парень любит мужчин и меняет пол. Но когда мужчина любит женщин и меняет пол, это уже более странно.

----------


## tempo

> Какого пола - душа?

Это, я думаю - ключ.

Если не переместить осознание с тела на душу (как говорил тот же Ошо "Я - не тело"), то или сходить с ума, или сначала к хирургу, который, отрезав-пришив,  продлит состояние неосознанности.

(извините за красивое слово "осознанность", на придумался пониженного градуса эквивалент)

----------


## Unity

> Что врачи говорили? Сколько тебе лет было?


 Ну, о своём самоощущении впервые поведал лет этак во 5 — за что был изруган, всячески унижен, сурово наказан. 
Далее была «партизанская война», борьба за себя, хоть кою-то целостность своего сознания; продолжалась она столько, сколько был зависим ото своих предков. В 14 — первые порезы. В 16 — реанимация. Тогда же комиссия из господ врачей — и вердикт их: дурь всего лишь в юной голове. Во всём отказать и вернуть родителям — ради перевоспитания. 
После — «перелом сознания». Многолетняя летаргия не выходя из комнаты. 
После — бегство во Реальный Мир. 
Увы, жизненные стези складывались так, что… ещё ни одну зарплату в долгой своей жизни мне не удалось «на себя истратить» — что и пресекало надежду на смену имиджа. 
Был и остаётся только маскарад, в коем меня знают аки Юлию иль Юнити — и не сомневаются во том, подлиннА ли я или синтетическаЯ… 
Два года тому назад, вновь переживая кризис своей «идентичности» снова обратился в клинику. На сей раз врачи были боле лояльны, выслушали, покивали, выставили прейскурант. 
И на том мы расстались. 



> А тут чего сказали?


 «Не ты первая, не ты последняя. Ежель так тебе будет легче, то… “бабки” будут, приходи». 



> Пока ты остаешься мужчиной, понимать она может что угодно. А когда у тебя начнёт, простите, не стоять от гормонов, когда ты будешт носиться со своим девочкизмом, когда у тебя начнут расти сиськи, когда ты будешь рыдать над всякой херней как беременная - она тошно посмотрит на тебя, перекреситься, поплачет, и сбежит. Ей мужчина нужен, пусть даже с прибабахами, а не членодевушка. Это без вариантов.


 Может, так оно и есть. Только вот «мужчиною» аз себя никогда не чувствовал, ни одного дня — ни в поведении, ни в манерах, ни в чём. Просто «лесбиянка в мужском теле», аки поговаривал Эдди Иззард… 
* Да, были гормоны в юности. Ничего Такого страшного/сверхсложного, как это описывается большинством испробовавших. Одной медитации с головой достаточно, чтобы успокоить все эти эмоции — кои, право, правда — всегда выше крыши. Если девушки, кои от Природы, завсегда в Таком эмоциональном фоне — то я изумляюсь, как же они вообще живут?.. 



> Сейчас я не могу, а когда будет свободное время, я поищу статьи психиатров по формированию транссекуализма. Мнений у них несколько, но я выложу то, что наиболее близко к истине,как мне кажется. Первый шаг - разобраться в себе, надо полагать. Только, боюсь, тебе не понравится, что о людях вроде тебя психиатры пишут)) Но а что делать.


 Знаете, тысячи часов мрачной своей жизни было брошено на то, чтобы разобраться — почему же всё сложилось Так?..
Что же есть трансгендерность?..
Это неприятие собственного пола, в детстве формирующееся (в момент копирования образцов-моделей, свойственных полам) вследствие того, что один с носителей Ролей оказался редкостным мерзавцем — аки мой биологический отец — вследствие сего у ребёнка и может возникнуть отпор/отвращение к некой из моделей?.. Так мне говорил мой врач, — и я вполне соглашался, это весьма вероятно. Отец хотел дочь, а родился я… Большое разочарование, три года сор, суд и крах семьи — ну и моя «депортация» бабушке и дедушке… 
Всё могло сломаться именно Тогда… 
Так гласит одна из теорий… 
Согласно второй, эта патология формирует вследствие дефицита положительных переживаний — в ком-то строгом обществе… 
И это, быть может, отчасти правда. 
Третья же теория гласит, что всё это — просто глупый нарциссизм, перфекционизм и самовлюблённость. 
Может быть, этот фактор главный для многих из нас, таких вот больных, но для меня — вряд ли… 
Есть просто желание… иметь иной «социальный профиль», иной «аватар», считываемый прочими. 
Банальный пример: «в образе» — завсегда раскован я, эффективен, коммуникабелен, живой и открытый. Будучи же в образе пола прирождённого — я не человек, амёба — и мне жутко видеть зеркала, любые поверхности, кои отражают свет. С меня невозможно выдавить ни слова, сух аз, краток, весьма нелюдим, полностью безынициативен, словно живой труп… Ибо то, что видят прочие — Не я… 
Я мне хочется реального! Жизни настоящей, подлинной — коя лишь тогда возможна, когда естество моё воспринимают иначе. 
* Аз перелопатил Почти Всё, что есть в Сети по данной тематике — и занимался этим не один год. Да, и пишут разное — и моё отношение к данным статьям — не играет роли. Как бы мы ни относились к Истине, Истиной от этого она быть не перестанет — так что всё нормально, если Вы об этом. 
Мне и самому весьма хочется понять причину этого заболевания, почти что смертельного — неприятия собственного пола… 



> Сие называется трансвестицизм двойной роли)
> Вот знаешь, я так и не научилась нормально ходить на шпильках. Никогда их не носила, оьувала всего несколько раз. Последний раз- года два назад, в борделе - примерила обувь своей знакомой, местной работницы. И на мой взгляд, бордель - самое подходящее место для шпилек, колгот сеточкой и иных атрибутов мужско-гетреросексуальных тестостероновых фантазий. Я не удивляюсь, не в первой слышать такте фантиазии от трансгендеров. Но меня раз за разом коробит акцент на этих деталях, будто они - непременный атрибут женственности.


 Аз прекрасно знаю, как се называется… *улыбаясь с грустью* Но это последнее, что во мне пока ещё поддерживает жизнь. Это — и семья, друзья. Если бы ни это — зубами бы разгрыз вены… 
Шпильки? Что же только вообще может быть естественнее? Ходишь «на носочках» — словно игнорируя каблук, будто бы его и не существует вовсе. Ты бы ещё на go-go записалась, где на них вообще танцуют.))
И насчёт прикида. Да, выглядя девушкой, ты вольна избрать любой на Земле наряд. И коль избирается именно такой, настоль вызывающий — следственно, есть тому причина. Заключается она именно в реакции самцов. Мне же сие безразлично, но я понимаю, что такое платье — по духу мужчинам, коих во компаниях всегда большинство, дискутировать с которыми всегда интересней. И так привлекается внимание, это просто инструмент, приманка, словно бы маяк. И это работает, что и было целью. 
Замечают ярких. Остаются с умными. Значится, вечер будет превосходным — новые знакомства, новые соприкосновения с чьими-то мировоззрениями, чьим-то идеями, личностными философиями, баснями из прошлого, изученьем разных предпочтений — от любимого цвета и заканчивая религией… 
Это интересно мне. Изучать людей. Образ самки — тому инструмент, причём идеальный — и чем круче «закамуфлируешься», тем лишь интересней пройдёт вечер. 
* Женственность же… Мне не раз доводилось становиться «звездой вечера» в коей-то компании — ловя восхищение во глазах самцов, чувствуя враждебность с стороны девчонок, Реальных, От Природы — кою мною легко затмевались, легко подавлялись и нейтрализовались. И одежда не играла роли. Бархатное мини или же безразмерная толстовка вкупе со берцами. Образ дикой кошки или же девки-скинхэда — всегда Побеждаешь, начав Говорить… 
Удивительно, что многие, Женщиной рождённые, этой вот не понимают «магии»… 
Помните высказывание госпожи де Бовуар: — «Женщиною не рождаются; ею становятся»?
В своё время, просто чтобы не сойти с ума, аз и изучил многое об этом, — благодарствуя чему все мои «ночные рейды» завсегда приносят массу положительных эмоций и прикрытие моё ещё не разу не было раскрыто. 
Анима преобладает в мне, анимус — хочется так ампутировать… 
Женственность — не шмотки, и не яркий мэйк… 
Это чистая твоя природа — если только она есть… 



> Unity, а какие мысли или мысли о чём вызывают у тебя наиболее сильные отрицательные эмоции?
> 
> Вот я представил, что был бы я женщиной. Ну одел бы утром вместо джинсов колготки с юбкой, а может и те же самые джинсы бы натянул, и пошёл бы, как обычно, на работу. Не могу понять, о чём бы я так сильно переживал. Разве что мужики начали бы клеиться и мне было бы неприятно. Ну, одел бы кольцо на палец, сказал бы, что я женщина замужняя)


 Помыслы о том, что, согласно паспортному полу, мне утром опять придётся снова возвращаться в мир — в образе самца. И это мучительно… Это словно отрубать… частицу себя, половину, большую свою половину — и оставить жалкий лишь обрубок, «парня»… Мерзкую марионетку, коей вынужден(А) двигать, чтобы продолжалась жизнь. 
Собственно, это и есть Думы, от которых всегда тщетно убегаю я… В восточные практики, в деловую занятость, во вечерний маскарад… 
Это думы, из-за коих жаждешь разрушить себя… 
Помыслы о том, что ты разделён Надвое — а так сладко жить, будучи Цельной душой… 
*грустно улыбаясь* Вот!.. Вы — нормальный человек — ну и независимо от пола, чувствовали бы завсегда Себя «во своей тарелке». Независимо от одежды и гендерной роли. 
С моим же больным сознанием что-то серьёзно не так… 
У меня словно «аллергия» на всё мужское, что лишь есть в себе — правильнее, мизандрия… 
Ну и это ад… 
Мозговой процессор занят массу основную времени — ненавистью ко себе… К своим хромосомам, к собственному отраженью в зеркале… И так было завсегда, сколько себя помню. 
Книги лишь спасают… Теперь — маскарад… 
Ну а в чём причина этого? В бессознательном импринте в памяти образа злодея-отца — на которого похожим НЕ хотелось быть? Или же, напротив, некая установка во подсознании, что семья ожидала девочку?..
Я не понимаю… 
Знаю только то, что у всего этого безумия, несомненно, есть некая рациональная причина — выявив и устранив которую — стану, наконец, свободным — и уже не важно, какой образ видеть будут прочие или же коя отметка будет в документах… 
Главное — Гармония с Собой — коий не было… Никогда во прошлом…

----------


## Unity

> Проблема большинства МтФ трансгендеров в том, что они считают, будто женщина - некое особое высшее сушество. И что если они сменят пол, то на них снизойдёт багословение богов, они будут счастливы, жизнь их станет гармоничной и прекрасной.


 Вот-вот-вот — вполне справедливо!.. ^_^ 
С детства, с первого знакомства с девочкой- соседкой (в кою тотчас без ума влюбился — года этак в 3 или же 4), в сознанье накрепко засела идея о том, что именно Они, девчонки — это Высший Пол, се Персонификация Самого Абсолюта, Зримое Воплощенье Бога, Наивысшая Кульминация в деле Творчества Всевышнего или же Природы — ну и во таком ключе — гиперидеализация, если одним словом. 
Каковы причины? Отсутствие образца мужчины в семье? Возможно. 
И это со мной до сих пор — и это удобно, безмерно практично, когда ты взаимодействуешь со женщинами, независимо от образа. Сразу подбираешь «отмычку» ко любому сердцу — словно вор к замку. Но не опасайтесь, таким аз не занимаюсь, сердце моё занято и всё, что мне интересно — попросту коммуникация, боле ничего. 
* Без тени сомнения, помыслы в таком ключе — из детства преследовали. Схематично, так: есть мальчики и есть девочки. Мальчики — просты, глупы, примитивны. Девочки — нечто Благородное и весьма возвышенное, ценимое общество и всеми любимое. 
Вероятно, что-то в согнившей моей душе уже вот том возрасте пришло ко идее: дефицит нежности/любви может быть восполнен, если ты станешь выглядеть иначе, нежель так, коим ты родился. 
Вероятно, «формула» сия, мутировав, и сформировала моё естество, мой характер, мои интересы, весь мой взгляд на мир и предназначенье жизни… 
Может, именно все те неурядицы в семье… некогда создали Unity, разрушив того, кто и по сей день бежит от зеркал… 
Может, так оно и было. Врачи говорят, что поиск Себя, счастья и гармонии — независим ото цикла операций — ну и перемены где-то в осознании могут и перечеркнуть якобы «необходимость» оного… 
Но я ненавижу лицо того, кого вижу в зеркале… Лицо своего отца, в мне воспроизведённое почти что с фотографичной точностью… Абрисы самца — существа, поступки коего в психике моей завсегда ассоциировались с грубостью, насилием, чем-нибудь чудовищным, вроде вечных ссор, драк и крушенья мебели… 
Беря в руки тени, лайнеры, помады — созидаю словно бы иное существо — на базе имеющегося — и чем дальше, тем лучше. 
Чувствую при этом себя как в раю… 
*глубоко вздохнув, грустно улыбнувшись* 
Таковы дела, Господа Комиссия… 
Кто я или что я?..



> А на самом деле ничего подобного. Примерно всё как описал Джун - ты оденешь другие шмотки и также точно почапаешь на работу. И всё. Как-то спросила свою знакомую транссексуалку (из наиболее адекватных и разумных): "что изменилось в твоей жизни?". Она говорит: "теперь я брею ноги вместо лица".


 Знаю, что так оно и будет. Мало что изменится, кроме «аватарки» — ну и обращения, имени/фамилии. 
Кажется, что именно всё Это всегда и искал, всегда к Этому стремился: чтобы, меня видя, отзывались — се была Она. Это и искомо, этого бы и было достаточно, этакого shift’a в жизни, этаких перенастроек, этаких поправок — иной маски в зеркале, хотя бы лица — прочее же мне не особо интересно. 



> Особенно вызывают удивление у меня именно гетеро-трансгендеры. Я могу понять, когда парень любит мужчин и меняет пол. Но когда мужчина любит женщин и меняет пол, это уже более странно.


 Всё до банальности просто. Сколько себя помню и осознаю, мне мечталось стать… Словно мраморною глыбой, с коей после изваяют изумительную статую, очей утешенье — коя радовал б прочих, коя бы «служила обществу» на все 100%, а не 10-15, аки ныне, когда всё моё «самовыражение» полностью под запретом & полностью заблокировано — пока я есть То, что вижу без грима… 
Мне мечталось стать живым воплощение того, что столь мило сердцу — живым манифестом, живой декларацией того, что Жизнь… это нечто изумительное, стоящее того, чтобы жить… Мне мечталось стать живым/полноценным элементом общества — что видится возможным only в иной социальной роли. 
Почему так[?] — не могу сказать… Для меня самого — это мрачная загадка. 
Может, простое желание — Любить и быть… любимой?



> > Какого пола - душа?
> 
> Это, я думаю - ключ.
> 
> Если не переместить осознание с тела на душу (как говорил тот же Ошо "Я - не тело"), то или сходить с ума, или сначала к хирургу, который, отрезав-пришив, продлит состояние неосознанности.
> 
> (извините за красивое слово "осознанность", на придумался пониженного градуса эквивалент)


 Да, всё совершенно верно!..
Кто мы — в той же медитации, к примеру? A male or a female? В «практике» мы —ясное сознание, чистое от атрибутов пола. Именно поэтому аз столь «увлекаюсь» этим — тем, что гасит мысли, тем, что гасит чувства и эмоции; тем, что на кое-то время «решает конфликт»… 
На деле — не решает… Ибо снова, рано или поздно, ты ведь начинаешь мыслить, что-то ощущать и чувствовать… 
Прав был Гаутама: — «Причина страданий — привязанность ко объектам чувств»… 
Объект исконной моей привязанности — феминная форма… 
*грустно улыбаясь* Может быть, и не только моей; может быть, возможно, тысячи трансгендеров, независимо от пола, также Этим маются?.. 
Зацикленностью на симпатии или антипатии?
Как там Будда говорил: — «Жизнь есть Страдание. Разлука с Прекрасным и встреча с Ужасным»… 
И сознание, словно мотылёк в паутину, сколько себя помню, всегда было Поймано — во эту Ловушку… 
Какого пола Бог? Психика, сознание, душа?..
Думаю, бесполого… 
Думаю, безумие — желать и стремиться к чему-то во материальном мире, таком живом и текучем, этаком подвижном, в коем Время изменяет формы… 
Умом понимаю — увы, ненавижу — то, что вновь увижу поутру… 
Метафизически — зацикленность сознания на Пустом, на Бессмысленном, на тщетных страстях… 
Объясни же, *Tempo*, — кою надо иметь мудрость, чтоб это преодолеть?..

----------


## tempo

Пускай живешь ты дворником — родишься вновь прорабом,
А после из прораба до министра дорастешь, —
Но, если туп, как дерево — родишься баобабом
И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрешь.
(c)
 :Smile: 
http://qmp3.org/download?code=MJ3B3x...%88&adapter=ok

----------


## Aare

> С детства, с первого знакомства с девочкой- соседкой (в кою тотчас без ума влюбился — года этак в 3 или же 4), в сознанье накрепко засела идея о том, что именно Они, девчонки — это Высший Пол, се Персонификация Самого Абсолюта, Зримое Воплощенье Бога, Наивысшая Кульминация в деле Творчества Всевышнего или же Природы — ну и во таком ключе — гиперидеализация, если одним словом.


 Не, ну приятно, конечно) Но это атас, уважаемый.
Типичная аутогинефилия. Слабая фигура отца в детстве, инфантильность, высокий тестостерон во время полового созревания, стеснительность,  поздние половые контакты, дисморфофобия. Угадываю?)
Вы образцовый пациент, Юнити,  прямо по учебнику))




> Мальчики — просты, глупы, примитивны. Девочки — нечто Благородное и весьма возвышенное, ценимое общество и всеми любимое.


 Умом ты, надеюсь, понимаешь, что это чушь собачья? Если да, то ещё не все потеряно. Если нет, то дальнейшая судьба твоя незавидна)) 




> Врачи говорят, что поиск Себя, счастья и гармонии — независим ото цикла операций


 Врачи дело говорят. Может тебя бы и попустило от смены пола. А может и нет! Тут видишь, какая штука. Твои фантазии о девочке внутрях в немалой степени поддерживаются тестостероном (шпилечки, родимые, сразу видно). Начал бы пить женские гормоны и блокаторы андрогенов, ТСТ бы упал, и вдруг, о чудо, и девочкизм бы мог как-то несколько параллельно стать. Такое бывает))
Поэтому. Сначала чистишь мозг, потом уже решаешь, нужен тебе бодмод в виде сисек и смазливой девичей мордашкт, либо нет. В твоем варианте, учитывая социализацию, возраст и наличие любимой жены - лучше чисти мозги и забывай свою аутогинефилию как страшный сон)

Для начала - ты должен научиться любить себя таким, какой ты есть, плюс ты долден выдавить из себя этот тупейший бред про девочек высших созданий и парней недочеловеков. А также хорошо бы тебе осознать реальные роли мужчин и женщин в обществе. Например понять, что бабой так-то несколько тяжелее быть, чем парнем, по факту-то.

----------


## June

> Вы — нормальный человек — ну и независимо от пола, чувствовали бы завсегда Себя «во своей тарелке». Независимо от одежды и гендерной роли.


 Нормальный такой посетитель су-форума) Думаю, причина не в нормальности, а в другом типе личности, в другой мотивации. Иное заставляет сердце психастеноида биться чаще. Попробую объяснить.

Сейчас читаю у Егидеса раздел про истероидов (другие источники называют их гистрионными). Кстати, немного лучше понял мотивацию тех участников форума, кто наиболее активно проецировал на меня свой собственный эгоцентризм.




> Если истероидная женщина увидела на ком-то такое же платье, как у нее, то свое она уже ни за что не наденет, забросит его в самый дальний угол гардероба, даже продавать стыдится.


 После прочтения подумал – а смогу ли я вспомнить, во что одеты коллеги, которых каждый день вижу на работе? Понял, что нет, не смогу. В джинсах они ходят или в брюках? Что у них на ногах – ботинки, сандалии, кроссовки, резиновые сапоги или валенки? Что сверху – рубашка, свитер, футболка? Я этого реально не помню. Мог бы, наверное, ходить в одних джинсах несколько лет, если бы они не рвались. Если мой сосед те же несколько лет будет ходить в точно таких же джинсах, я этого просто не замечу. Во мне нет внутренней потребности это замечать.

Хотя, кое-что запоминается. Красиво одетые девушки, некоторые виды спортивной экипировки. Если бы коллега пришёл на работу в гидрокостюме, мотошлеме, в горнолыжных ботинках или на роликах, я бы обратил на это внимание. Но со спортивной экипировкой всё просто – купил, откатал/отнырял несколько сезонов – желание удовлетворено и больше не беспокоит. Желания стать девушкой нет, но и страха нет.




> При Вас — Всё необходимое тому, чтоб быть пафосной & дорогой «Богиней» с глянцевых обложек — Быть, а не «казаться»!..


 Слова “пафосный”, “дорогой”, “глянцевая обложка” вызовут во мне тот же отклик, что и среднегодовая температура в Антарктиде или биография Патриса Лумумбы. Хотя последнее запомнится скорее, чем первое.




> Что бы ни делал истероид, какие бы поступки он ни совершал, для него важно не столько их содержание, сколько то, смогут ли они привлечь внимание. Он постоянно старается производить впечатление и упивается своими впечатлениями от того, какое он произвел впечатление. Он все время на авансцене, а все люди для него зрители.


 Для психастеноида оценка, наверное, не менее важна, чем для истероида. Она тоже заставит сердце биться чаще. Только это оценка не внешнего вида. Психастеноиду важно именно содержание поступков, их моральность/аморальность. Внутренние мотивы, а не внешние проявления. Сцена психастеноида испугает.

Мне кажется, изучение характерологии помогло бы тебе, Unity, лучше понять свою внутреннюю мотивацию и, возможно, найти какие-то альтернативные способы самовыражения. Есть, кажется, артисты, которые переодеваются в женщин и в таком виде выступают на сцене. А можно научиться получать удовольствие от демонстрации того мужского, что в тебе есть. Ты ведь в детстве возненавидел именно поступки своего отца. Нет повода испытывать ту же ненависть и к мужской внешности. Отдели в своём сознании внешность от поступков.

----------


## tempo

Unity, великий гуру, сектовод и деньголюб, растлитель душ динамической медитацией, владелец роллс-ройсов, и протчая, ..., говаривал:

"Будь текуч."

и пел гимны воде, точащей камень (книжка "Утренние медитации")

Ты хочешь выбрать жёсткое решение, потому что оно очевидно и одношагово, и нет сил искать баланса с той частью себя, которую ты не выбирал.
И это хороший выбор, если ты считаешь, что всё кончается со смертью тела.

----------


## Aare

Юнити, сейчас кину тебе в личку хорошую статью. Там много писанины. Но сущность трансгендерных расстройств раскрыта хорошо. В общем, штудируй) Я надеюсь, у тебя хватит ума и разума, чтобы воспринять свою особенность психики объективно, и принять факты, изложенные в статье как они есть, без агрессии и отрицания. Если тебя заинтересует, потом ещё накидаю материала.
Кстати, ещё вопрос) Но я пойму, если ты не захочешь отвечать откровенно в открытом доступе. Мазохизм тебе свойственен?))

----------


## Aare

> Если девушки, кои от Природы, завсегда в Таком эмоциональном фоне — то я изумляюсь, как же они вообще живут?


 Да нормально) Мне нравится)) 




> Знаете, тысячи часов мрачной своей жизни было брошено на то, чтобы разобраться — почему же всё сложилось Так?..
> Что же есть трансгендерность?..


 Я удивляюсь с иных траснгендеров. Тысячи часов они тратят на то, чтобы разоюраться в себе, но при этом разобраться не могут. 
Но я знаю в чём причина - на самом деле разбираться в себе они не хотят)) Они лишь ищут подтверждения своих аутогинефильных фантазий, жаждут признания себя как девушки со стороны окружающих. А когда им говорят о реальном положении вещей, трансгендеры прячут голову в песок. А иные и вовсе переходят в агрессию, дескать, я такая-сякая грубая-жестокая не понимаю и не ценю их ранимую женскую душу. Надеюсь, ты не из таких, и с тобой диалог наладить получится. Я всего-лишь хочу, чтобы ты перестал страдать от своей трансгендерности. А для этого нужно признаться себе в том, кто ты есть на самом деле, какова природа твоего отклонения (особенности, если желаешь), и научиться любить себя таким, какой ты есть, а не воображаемый образ.

----------


## Unity

*молча изучив реакцию прочих сознаний на прежнее откровение* 
Значит, трансы — просто извращенцы? Обществу неведома такая проблема, как несоответствие телесных «настроек» & гендерной идентичности? Вся проблема высосана с пальца страждущим от скуки разумом, жаждущим коей-то вычурной потехи и сложной дилеммы, выгодно подчёркивающее эго, алчущее (*нужное вписать* — кто как догадается)?..
Ok, всё понятно. Право, никакой «проблемы» не было и нет, она просто Кажется — много, много лет подряд — тысячам людей на свете. Дурное воспитание и моветон, знаете ли… 
Что же, важно было услышать всё это: несказанно много нового и интересного тотчас узнаёшь о своей персоне, о своей природе и собственной жизни… Как бы только можно было б жить на свете, если бы не эти боги, меня насквозь зрящие и всё понимающие, и всё объясняющие, и всё проясняющие парочкою метких строк?..
Когда-то на форуме зарегистрировалась Unity — и несколько лет никто не знал — в чём же она, сложность сего индивидуума? Затем был эксперимент длиной во годы — в попытке принять/примерится с полом, коим «наделил Господь» (или же простая случайность по типу орла или решки). И эксперимент был провальным. Ныне — кульминация, миг, когда все осколки паззла разом встают на свои места. 
Спасибо!.. Спасибо за помощь, Спасибо за мнения и взгляд с стороны… 



> Пускай живешь ты дворником — родишься вновь прорабом,
> А после из прораба до министра дорастешь, —
> Но, если туп, как дерево — родишься баобабом
> И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрешь.


 Несомненно, глупость — худшее из состояний. 



> Не, ну приятно, конечно) Но это атас, уважаемый.
> Типичная аутогинефилия.


 Да?..



> Аутогинефилия (от др.-греч. αὐτός — «само-», γυνή — «женщина» и φιλία — «любовь»; «любовь к себе как к женщине») — термин, введённый в 1989 году Рэйем Блэнчардом, относящийся к «перверсивной тенденции человека сексуально возбуждаться от мысли или образа самого себя в качестве женщины».


 Ничего подобного и не наблюдается. Вы, Нормальные/Гармонические Люди, ведь не превращаете тело своё в «храм» или «икону»? Попросту используете то, что есть, к сему не испытывая никоих эмоций. То же и со мной. Одно более удобно, нежели иное. Удобно, утилитарно, легко — но не более. 
Меня боле занимают прочие, нежель своя оболочка и её дизайн. Облик свой и тело — это инструмент, дабы даровать усладу кому-то иному, как же только может быть наоборот?



> Слабая фигура отца в детстве, инфантильность, высокий тестостерон во время полового созревания, стеснительность, поздние половые контакты, дисморфофобия. Угадываю?)
> Вы образцовый пациент, Юнити, прямо по учебнику))


 Что уж, прямо говорите — будущая пациентка. Потому что вопрос сей актуален. Сохранить жизнь или прекратить её — вследствие конфликта внутри своего сознания. Этакой программный сбой — и есть только один известный науке способ для его ремонта. 
* Нет, отнюдь не слабой была та фигура, но, скорей, напротив: властной и могущественной, строящей «погоду», всегда за собой оставляющая последнее слово. И ошибки разума, вследствие которой пол родителя как-то там абсолютизировался & ассоциировался с образом «всего воплощённого мирового зла» — увы, не было. Да, уже с пелёнок всегда было понимание: все люди разные, развиты духовно и интеллектуально — или же не очень — независимо от пола, ранга, статуса, роли там иль титулов. 
Мне было ужасно — не иметь семьи. Меня очень долго мучила вина, рождённая мыслью, что семья распалась, может быть, именно из-за меня — во силу несовпадения того, кое ожидалось и то, что пришло во сей мир… Мне было ужасно думать, что просто рождением — душа моя уже огорчила кого-то… Мне было ужасно с самого рождения созерцать агонию некогда любящей пары, погрязающей во бессознательности… 
* Инфантильность? Вряд ли инфантильное создание, будучи всегда одиноким, сумело бы выжить — в агрессивной школе глухого провинциального городка. В целом ряде городов в теченье годов, в коих не было знакомых, не было никоей поддержки с любой стороны, не было ровным счётом ничего, на что можно было бы опереться. 
Инфантильные создания, чаще всего, умирают — или же резко взрослеют, сталкиваясь с чем-то, окроме тепличной жизни. Ежели когда-то естество моё и было наивно — Реальность стала прекрасным Учителем. 
* Уровень гормонов, увы, не влиял на моё сознание. В самом раннем детстве, увы, сомневаюсь, что моя биохимия как-то там определяла мысли, самовосприятие, самоощущение — и се, полагаю, равно справедливо и для настоящего. 
Просто не хочу быть существом, покорным… Природе. Покорным гормонам. Покорным наследственности и воле Природы, согласно которой — облик, что противен сердцу, что противен глазу и, боле всего, уму. 
* Если ненавидишь собственный свой образ — стесняться его Естественно, n'est-ce pas?
* При всей моей разнузданности — кто во сколько впервые — это Вас никоим образом/никак не касается. 
Даже себя презирая, себя ненавидя, себя проклиная — можно оставаться превосходным инструментом к наслажденью прочих — что, имхо, и является главным в любых отношениях: гетеро или гомосексуалов, трансов и Нормальных в любых сочетания/в любых комбинациях. Дарить удовольствие, а не получать. Именно по этой причине облик прирождённый и был сохранён — до недавних пор — вопреки всем чувствам, кои без конца пылали внутри. 



> Умом ты, надеюсь, понимаешь, что это чушь собачья? Если да, то ещё не все потеряно. Если нет, то дальнейшая судьба твоя незавидна))


 Понимаю, что это произвольно выбранный и осознанный, в здравом уме и трезвой памяти избранный Способ Видеть Мир — восхищаясь безмерно некоторыми его «элементами». Каждый «тащится» от Своего: кто-то любит кино, кто-то больше музыку, иной же рисует, иной разрушает… Меня же занимало лучшее с Творений господних — Человек — и лучшее «из двух крыльев» Его, _имхо_, субъективно. 
На вкус и цвет — фломастеры разные. 
Зачем только превращать всё это во суд? Геи боготворят мужчин, к примеру; аз — наоборот — ну и коя разница — кто же только в чём видит Первое из обличий Божьих, Первое им Узнанное?..



> Врачи дело говорят. Может тебя бы и попустило от смены пола. А может и нет!


 Не узнаю, пока не проверю — и не хочу больше сомнений «А что, если»… «А вдруг»… 
Лучший способ борьбы с искушением — поддаться ему. Лучший способ познать неизведанное — выступить за горизонт, за рамки привычного, за «зону комфорта», в коей большинство из нас словно бы погребены. 



> Тут видишь, какая штука. Твои фантазии о девочке внутрях в немалой степени поддерживаются тестостероном (шпилечки, родимые, сразу видно).


 Своим ли[?] — вот в чём вопрос. Своим или Прочих — Кому, если разобраться, только лишь и адресован весь будущий облик? Знаю, как люди (машины) реагируют на «раздражители» — и, играя, использую эту «азбуку» дабы моделировать жизненные ситуации, в коих естество моё получает некоторый опыт. 
Социального взаимодействия — коего, по сути, раньше у мя попросту и не было — после долгих лет самозаточения. 
Душа знает Что же ей необходимо; душа знает Как же это достижимо. Душа просто действует. 
И к чему гормоны, половые роли, половые игры?..
«Интервью» у душ брать легче и приятнее, ежели ты «корреспондент» со симпатичным/слегка магнетичным обликом. Только и всего. Это лишь уловка и техническое средство во моих глазах. 
Иными словами, я охочусь на души — и мне нужен ладный камуфляж, превосходно воспроизводящий окружающую обстановку. 
Но я зачем аз говорю об этом? Просто чтобы получить новую порцию диагнозов от господ премудрых и всепонимающих?..
Банальный пример: реанимировать некого потенциального суицидника — легче — в образе девчонки. И наоборот. Легче наладить контакт, играя и ловко используя гендерное притяжение — чтобы изменять — образ мышления и судьбы иных. 
Вам сложно понять то, о чём я говорю?..
Но я сделал(а) с этого для себя «Призвание». Вмешиваться в Danse Macabre — Бога или дьявола — или же случайности — и вытаскивать людей из края могилы. И мне нужен некий инструмент для этого, я это осознаю со предельной чёткостью… 



> бодмод в виде сисек и смазливой девичей мордашкт


 Инструмент всего лишь… 



> В твоем варианте, учитывая социализацию, возраст и наличие любимой жены - лучше чисти мозги и забывай свою аутогинефилию как страшный сон)


 Спасибо, что видите меня насквозь, всю ту мою прежнюю историю, мечты и мотивы. Что бы только делал(а) б без Вас?..
Супруга — родственная душа — одна из очень немногих, для которых моё естество значит нечто большее, нежель просто сумма внешности, деяний и целей. Спасибо Ей и всем прочим Таким — кои в человеке могут различить сознание — или, может, душу — или, maybe, психику — а не только лишь набор шаблонов, коими удобно заслонять иного, строя Описание и Строя модель некой энной личности в своём восприятии… 
Страшный сон для меня — это просто ПРОСЫПАТЬСЯ утром, это видеть зеркала, это помнить, — _Что_ ты?..
Аз долго пытался бороться с собой, кротко обрезая волосы, изменяя манеры и голос, шастая по спортзалам, тело своё деформируя клеточною массою… 
Но это и был Гримм!.. Гримм под то существо, коим никогда аз не являлось… 
Эксперимент длился с 2012-го и окончен он крахом. Опыт со социализацией с телом прирождённым. Ничего, кроме большего «пожара внутри», сие не посеяло.
Так зачем?.. 
Зачем продолжать всё это?..



> Начал бы пить женские гормоны и блокаторы андрогенов, ТСТ бы упал, и вдруг, о чудо, и девочкизм бы мог как-то несколько параллельно стать. Такое бывает))


 Дважды уже этим занимался, как только опять это позволяют финансы. 
С любым уровнем гормонов — мне не параллельно — Как меня воспринимает Жизнь, общество и мир. Такое безумие, омрачение сознания, болезненная зацикленность — можно всячески это обозначить — но расклейка ярлыков дело не решает. Гормоны решают, ну и операции.

----------


## Unity

> Поэтому. Сначала чистишь мозг, потом уже решаешь, нужен тебе бодмод в виде сисек и смазливой девичей мордашкт, либо нет. В твоем варианте, учитывая социализацию, возраст и наличие любимой жены - лучше чисти мозги и забывай свою аутогинефилию как страшный сон)


 Знаете ли… 
Лет этак с четырех — почему-то/ким-то волшебством уже всё решил(а). Далее — лишь реализация данного сценария, в времени развёрнутая. 
О, сколь смешны все уговоры «ещё раз задуматься» — как будто Целой Жизни у мя прежде не было, чтобы понять всё, вполне окончательно… 
А насчёт семьи, всех родных & близких… 
Пускай это станет тестом, лакмусовою лентой: любят Меня аки Человека — или просто любят Пол?..
Думаете, результат вполне предсказуем, вполне однозначен?
Ну что ж, безо фальши в жизни — радостей дышать…  



> Для начала - ты должен научиться любить себя таким, какой ты есть


 Я люблю себя, такОЙ, как аз есть. Иного и не остаётся выбора. 



> плюс ты долден выдавить из себя этот тупейший бред про девочек высших созданий и парней недочеловеков.


 Это лишь абстрактная и умышленно-преувеличенная, гротескно-утрированная Мысль, простая Модель — дабы описать свои Предпочтения. Также ныне прозвучавшее — это также — словно тест — для Ваших умов. 
Поймёте ли то, что сквозит межи строк? Сумеете ли разглядеть предумышленную несерьёзность во всём этом воинствующем «феминизме»?..
Мне нравятся Люди. Девушки боле, чем парни — но никто не выше и никто не ниже — даже мне хватает ума это понимать. 
Дело просто предпочтения, вкуса и ориентации… нашего сознания на некие Формы. 



> А также хорошо бы тебе осознать реальные роли мужчин и женщин в обществе.


 XXI-й век на дворе — все Роли & Нормы рушатся, перемешиваются и «встают с ног на голову». Женщины не только сравнялись в правах, но и обогнали прежних своих угнетателей — и эта тенденция только лишь усиливается. Мир… преобразуется — в сторону чего-то… Лучшего, дивного и Современного?..



> Например понять, что бабой так-то несколько тяжелее быть, чем парнем, по факту-то.


 А кем или Чем, По-вашему, Unity всегда был(а)? В коей такой Роли, во коих условиях, в коем окружении? 
Меня не пугают трудности — ежель впереди словно бы маяк — некоторая Цель. 
У меня нет профилей в социальных сетях, нет ютубовского канала или же видеоблога, я не журналист и не активист некого издания или же проекта, занимающего чем-то остро-социальным… 
Ибо инвалид я, ибо у меня нет тела — покамест. Я безлик(ая)… Я покамест всего лишь ещё нерождённый призрак, пока только Тень… 
Но я жажду Проявления, жажду нарядиться в плоть и обрести мышцы на прежде сухих костях, уста ну и Голос во прежде безгубой щели межи голых челюстей… 
* Теперь Вы знаете Всё. Неловкий сеанс публичного обнажения собственной души окончен. Больше не считаю надобным что-то пояснять, как-то «защищать» мечту обрести Нормальность… 
Кто не знает, о чём я — счастлив; кто знает — просто промолчит…  



> Мне кажется, изучение характерологии помогло бы тебе, Unity, лучше понять свою внутреннюю мотивацию и, возможно, найти какие-то альтернативные способы самовыражения.


 Я уже нашла их, весьма благодарствую.) 



> "Будь текуч."
> Ты хочешь выбрать жёсткое решение, потому что оно очевидно и одношагово, и нет сил искать баланса с той частью себя, которую ты не выбирал.
> И это хороший выбор, если ты считаешь, что всё кончается со смертью тела.


 Аз так не считаю — ну и допускаю, что сей «перекос» во мировосприятии — может так стать, не одной жизни дело, не одной жизни плод — хотя у меня субъективно никоих воспоминаний обо предыстории своего рождения, своего создания… 
Да, это хороший выбор. Кажется, единственный. Аз уже играла Роль Парня, Мужа и даже Отца… 
Я уже играл(а) Роль андрогинного создания — и ничего, кроме фоток на телефон, приставаний некого характера ну или агрессии также не испытывал(а)… 
И я наигралась!!! Сыта этим полностью!..
Пускай же алмаз моего сознания обретёт иную «оправу»… Пускай же он будет поднят из пыли и станет, наконец, инструментом для резки — или же украшением — или же элементом оптики — Общества… 
В любом случае, польза. В любом случае, лучше, нежель всё оставить, как есть… 



> Юнити, сейчас кину тебе в личку хорошую статью. Там много писанины. Но сущность трансгендерных расстройств раскрыта хорошо. В общем, штудируй) Я надеюсь, у тебя хватит ума и разума, чтобы воспринять свою особенность психики объективно, и принять факты, изложенные в статье как они есть, без агрессии и отрицания. Если тебя заинтересует, потом ещё накидаю материала.


 Да, благодарю за это. 
Но боле не считаю всё Это «расстройством»… 
Расстройство — это оставаться Не Собой — «по праву рождения» в телесной тюрьме. 



> Кстати, ещё вопрос) Но я пойму, если ты не захочешь отвечать откровенно в открытом доступе. Мазохизм тебе свойственен?))


 Как и всем нам, в разные периоды. Очень часто делаю что-либо во явный ущерб себя — ради блага прочих. Вероятно, это и есть мазохизм, глупый, самый изощрённый. 



> Я удивляюсь с иных траснгендеров. Тысячи часов они тратят на то, чтобы разоюраться в себе, но при этом разобраться не могут.


 Москва не сразу строилась. 
Бывает и так, что прежде, нежель пасть с ветвей, плоду надобно созреть и стать, наконец-то, спелым.



> Но я знаю в чём причина - на самом деле разбираться в себе они не хотят))


 И Вы правы полностью. Акт вопроса медленен. Акт Понимания мгновенен. Ежели реакция запаздывает, значит, принято решение оставить всё, как есть; значит, зона комфорта всё ещё комфортна. 



> Они лишь ищут подтверждения своих аутогинефильных фантазий, жаждут признания себя как девушки со стороны окружающих.


 И что мне (или же кому угодно прочему) с того, что кто-то что-то «подтверждает» или «отрицает»?
Кажется, самосозание, самоощущение — завсегда первично. Именно оно всего больше и превыше строит Человечий Облик, облик каждого и каждой из нас. 



> А когда им говорят о реальном положении вещей, трансгендеры прячут голову в песок.


 Да, странно таково — положение вещей. Когда родился в одном теле, а стремишься пилотировать иное. Есть такой недуг — с сложными причинами. Лекарство одно. Вылечиться — и не заморачиваться больше, и не тратить зря энергию.  



> А иные и вовсе переходят в агрессию, дескать, я такая-сякая грубая-жестокая не понимаю и не ценю их ранимую женскую душу.


 Можете ценить или не ценить что заблагорассудится. 
Как это влияет на Реальность? Ровным счётом, никак и никоим образом — кроме одно аспекта: качество Вашего общения ну и отношенья к прочим — строит образ — Ваш Образ, *Aare*, в чуждых головах, во чуждых сознаниях. И ежели образ этот «отпечатается» плохо — данные системе с сети социальной — боле не придут на помощь, не будут лояльными. Вы для них… словно бы «умрёте» — на этапе знакомства — и сим саботируете многие величайшие возможности — узнать лучше Мир и саму себя…  



> Надеюсь, ты не из таких, и с тобой диалог наладить получится.


 И я искренне надеюсь.)



> Я всего-лишь хочу, чтобы ты перестал страдать от своей трансгендерности.


 Странно это Очень! — но я Тоже этого хочу, превыше всего на свете!.. ^_^  



> А для этого нужно признаться себе в том, кто ты есть на самом деле, какова природа твоего отклонения (особенности, если желаешь), и научиться любить себя таким, какой ты есть, а не воображаемый образ.


 Как это в своё время сделали Вы?..

----------


## NEET

Честно говоря, могу немного понять Unity. Думаю, мне было бы любопытно тоже ощутить себя в роли девушки  :Smile:  Нет, ничего такого - просто интересно, как изменился бы мой характер не будучи ограниченным мужским гендерным стереотипом  :Smile: 

И все ж, глупости все это. Извини уж, Unity, за прямоту. Но ты ведь и сам знаешь, что у тебя, по сути, нет никакого пола. Идентифицировать-то себя, конечно, можно с кем и чем угодно, но вся эта проблема самоопределения - не более, чем иллюзия твоего ума, спектакль, в котором ты добровольно решил поучаствовать.

Почему ты вообще вернулся к этой идее? Возможно, у тебя не лады сейчас на семейном фронте? Не справляешься с предъявляемой тебе ролью мужчины и мужа? Если так, то не лучше ли будет просто обговорить это с женой, вместе решить эту проблему, нежели импульсивно замыкаться внутри своих иллюзий?

----------


## Aare

> Значит, трансы — просто извращенцы?


 Я такого не говорила)




> вики


 Википедия не очень надёжный источник. Информация по этой теме дана не сосвсем достоверно. Я потом найду тебе нормальную статью по аутогинефилии. Но даже то, что сказано там, аллахом клянусь, - про тебя) Ты образцово попадаешь под Блэнчардовскую теорию.




> Нет, отнюдь не слабой была та фигура, но, скорей, напротив: властной и могущественной, строящей «погоду», всегда за собой оставляющая последнее слово.


 Главное, что вы не были близки, он не принимал должного участия в твоём воспитании. Если он был иррационально властный - ещё хуже, чем если бы он был слабым. Именно отсюда у тебя и растёт образ мужчин как глупых, грязных неотёсаных.




> Инфантильность?


 Мне кажется, у тебя инфантильность прям аж лезет из каждого поста.
Хочешь сказать, ты не инфантилен?




> Уровень гормонов, увы, не влиял на моё сознани


 У всех влиял, а у тебя нет. Видимо уникум.
Хочешь ты или не хочешь быть покорным природе, но твои попытки опровергнуть каждое моё слово выглядят особенно нелепо в этой твоей фразе




> Понимаю, что это произвольно выбранный и осознанный, в здравом уме и трезвой памяти избранный Способ Видеть Мир....
> ....


 Прошу, не растекайся мыслью. Сконцентрируйся и ответь чётко на конкретный вопрос: понимаешь ли ты, что на самом деле девушки не божественные создания, а парни не грязные грубые варвары?




> любят Меня аки Человека — или просто любят Пол?


 Твоя жена выходила замуж за мужчину. А не за членодевку. Я могу даже деньги поставить на то, что вы расстанетесь в случае твоего перехода. Не потому, что я такая вредная. А просто потому, что реальность, увы, жестока.




> Дважды уже этим занимался, как только опять это позволяют финансы.


 Что принимал? Распиши схему. Время приёма, дозировка, препараты.




> Меня не пугают трудности — ежель впереди словно бы маяк — некоторая Цель.


 Если ты начнёшь смену пола, ты потеряешь жену, работу, друзей, родственников, много-много денег, подвергнешь здоровье большому риску.
В итоге ты получишь с большой долей вероятности депрессию, асексуальность, безработицу, тотальное одиночество.
И, может статься, ничего у тебя не получится. Возраст таки.

Я чувствую, не достучусь до тебя. Ты меня не слышишь. Ты не понимаешь ни природы своей трансгендерности, ни потенциальных последствий. 
Сколько вас таких было. Ни ты первая, ни ты последняя. Ну удачи.




> Но боле не считаю всё Это «расстройством»…
> Расстройство — это оставаться Не Собой — «по праву рождения» в телесной тюрьме.


 Прочитал, как в той статье назвали hullumeelsus, что ты сейчас говоришь? Транссексуальный психоз. У тебя психоз, Юнити.




> Как это в своё время сделали Вы?..


 Я люблю себя и своё тело, и всегда любила. И психоз у меня был всего один раз в жизни. Кокаиновый, не транссексуальный)

----------


## Aare

> И все ж, глупости все это. Извини уж, Unity, за прямоту. Но ты ведь и сам знаешь, что у тебя, по сути, нет никакого пола. Идентифицировать-то себя, конечно, можно с кем и чем угодно, но вся эта проблема самоопределения - не более, чем иллюзия твоего ума, спектакль, в котором ты добровольно решил поучаствовать.


 Всё, что я хочу донести до Юнити - он может быть счастливым будучи любым и любого пола. Я хочу, чтобы он принимал решения будучи в здравом уме, отдавая себе отчёт в своих действиях, взвесив все "за" и "против". Чтобы он понимал, что его ждёт. И чтобы он действовал исходя из интересов и приоритетов, а не потому, что у него начался психоз, и он не понимает что творит. Но Юнити меня не слышит.

----------


## tempo

Unity, я не имел в виду показать пальцем: "Баобаб!", а лишь акцентировать тот момент, что важно жить достойно.
Ты же веришь в Бога. Воспринимай данность как _данность_, как задачу. Тем более что полноценное изменение хирургически невозможно.

----------


## Unity

> Значит, трансы — просто извращенцы?


 ТОГДА КТО ОНИ?.. 



> Википедия не очень надёжный источник. Информация по этой теме дана не сосвсем достоверно. Я потом найду тебе нормальную статью по аутогинефилии. Но даже то, что сказано там, аллахом клянусь, - про тебя) Ты образцово попадаешь под Блэнчардовскую теорию.


 Ну и что с того? Мне стоит отречься от своей природы по поводу этого? 



> Главное, что вы не были близки, он не принимал должного участия в твоём воспитании. Если он был иррационально властный - ещё хуже, чем если бы он был слабым. Именно отсюда у тебя и растёт образ мужчин как глупых, грязных неотёсаных.


 А Вы очень мудрые. Много чего изучили. Итак, как же только это применимо к мне?
Я не знал(а) своего отца, смутные лишь воспоминанья детства, сумрачно окрашенные — все до одного. Да, я отрицательно отношусь ко людям, кои приводят во свет потомство, его не желая, его не воспитывая, — но я понимаю & понимаю прекрасно, что человек человеку рознь — и есть распрекрасные мужчины, от ангела неотличимые, — и есть женщины, род свой в принципе порочащие. 
Нет идеализации, слепой, безграничной. Есть лишь тёплая симпатия к ряду общих & универсальных человечьих качеств, кои почему-то женщинам, в основном, присущи. 
Аз ведь понимаю ясно: существует множество людей, с разными настройками, в огромном континууме возможных состояний. Есть грубые & неотёсанные — мужчины & женщины — и есть благородные, одно лишь присутствие коих — уже само по себе словно солнечный свет… 



> Мне кажется, у тебя инфантильность прям аж лезет из каждого поста.
> Хочешь сказать, ты не инфантилен?


 Может, это просто кажется — являясь симптомом (или же проекцией[?]) коих-то своих внутренних процессов? И эти слова — нет, не агрессивная «самозащита», и не жажда как-то «укусить» или же задеть. 
Уровень своего развития отнюдь мне не видится детским & наивным, — Вы же почти в каждой своей речи всё это подчёркиваете. И мне важно понять: почему? Что же во мне детского, с Вашей точки зрения — в мне, в создании, кое уж отжило жизни своей Треть (если принять во внимание сроки усреднённой жизни существ человеческих)?



> У всех влиял, а у тебя нет. Видимо уникум.
> Хочешь ты или не хочешь быть покорным природе, но твои попытки опровергнуть каждое моё слово выглядят особенно нелепо в этой твоей фразе


 Вы имеете право озвучивать Свою точку зрения; аз имею право оную не воспринимать аки руководство к действию, «Истину» или приказ. Обмен мнениями и идеями, лёгкий и свободный. Но кто-то, сдаётся, слишком агрессивен во своих попытках… попытках чего? Как-то ограничить свободу иного — через осуждение? Через унижение?
Только для чего Вам Это? Искать кои-то теории, что описывают динамику психопатологии ряда неких индивидов, переживших в детстве некий травматичный опыт, вследствие сего в дальнейшем жизнь свою не ценящих, всяко ей рискующих и «бросающихся в тяжкие» вплоть до смены пола — руководствуясь коими-то «внутренними демонами»?..
Для чего Вам это — брать кого-то за руку — за руку в коей огонь, а рядом бензин? 
Оно надо Вам? Прошу, поясните. 



> Прошу, не растекайся мыслью. Сконцентрируйся и ответь чётко на конкретный вопрос: понимаешь ли ты, что на самом деле девушки не божественные создания, а парни не грязные грубые варвары?


 Ну, разумеется! Понимаю. Ну и что с того?



> Твоя жена выходила замуж за мужчину. А не за членодевку. Я могу даже деньги поставить на то, что вы расстанетесь в случае твоего перехода. Не потому, что я такая вредная. А просто потому, что реальность, увы, жестока.


 Весьма вероятный исход. Ну и что с того? Значит, грош цена нашим отношениям. Значит, просто полюбили… тело, а не саму душу. Значит, унижение и впредь оставаться в таком вот союзе… 
Думаете, меня останавливает это? Риск стать одинокой? 
Полагаете, се меня пугает? Может быть, наоборот, — прельщает? Может, одиночество лучше таки, нежели ненастоящая любовь? 



> Если ты начнёшь смену пола, ты потеряешь жену, работу, друзей, родственников, много-много денег, подвергнешь здоровье большому риску.
> В итоге ты получишь с большой долей вероятности депрессию, асексуальность, безработицу, тотальное одиночество.
> И, может статься, ничего у тебя не получится. Возраст таки.


 Помните историю — о мальчике, который в пять лет осознал свою транссекусальность, забросил школу из-за травли в ней, перешел на домашнее обучение и, благодаря поддержке матери, вырос… распрекрасной девушкой, одной с настоящих лидеров мирового ЛГБТ-движения? Чтобы поддержать свою изумительную Дочь, мать впоследствии… сама изменила пол — став словно Отцом — коий подавно оставил семью, не сумев понять всего в ней происходящего. Её зовут Corey Maison, можете загуглить.  
Это аз к чему?
Настоящие чувства — не зависят ото оболочки, шкурки, конфигурации кожи — если это настоящая Любовь. Если это настоящая Дружба, если это настоящая Семья. 
И меня не страшит возможность — лишиться чего-то, ежили всё это ранее было просто… фальшью и театром. Я хочу, чтобы меня любили/ценили независимо от миленького личка или же чего-то подобного. Любили за то, кем я есть, а не тем, чем выгляжу — пока. 
Деньги — пыль. Здоровье… Что же, все мы и так смертны, рано или поздно. Но побыть собой — пускай даже несколько оставшихся лет впоследствии — оно того стоит, оно Всего стоит — каждое мгновенье жизни!..
На любую работу однажды устраиваются, тело своё словно бы сдавая в аренду, само своё время и силы, ментальный потенциал — в обмен на деньги. И как мы устраиваемся, так и увольняемся — и никто ещё не умирал от этого. Классного специалиста ценят — независимо от того, в брюках или в юбке. 
Это лишь (I repeat, say again in one hundred times[!]) вопрос внутренней гармонии — или же, быть может, Вы считаете, что вправе Право это отрицать — право каждого на свете стремиться к гармонии с собой?..
* Статься может, что-то не получится и пойдёт не так. Статься может всякое — равно как и при перелёте межи континентами: самолёт всегда может вдруг упасть и все на борту погибнуть… Такое случается — но это не повод хоронить себя в чуждой «упаковке». 



> Я чувствую, не достучусь до тебя. Ты меня не слышишь. Ты не понимаешь ни природы своей трансгендерности, ни потенциальных последствий. 
> Сколько вас таких было. Ни ты первая, ни ты последняя. Ну удачи.


 Вы, наверное, понимаете меня лучше, нежель сам(а) я… 
Спасибо. Что хотя бы допускаете, что Вас не послушаются.



> Прочитал, как в той статье назвали hullumeelsus, что ты сейчас говоришь? Транссексуальный психоз. У тебя психоз, Юнити.


 Следовательно, оный со мною всегда, с самого рождения, в более или менее ярко выраженной форме, всю мою сознательную жизнь. Теперь чуть яснее — моя мотивация обрести Здоровье?..



> Я люблю себя и своё тело, и всегда любила.


 Могу только позавидовать… 



> Всё, что я хочу донести до Юнити - он может быть счастливым будучи любым и любого пола. Я хочу, чтобы он принимал решения будучи в здравом уме, отдавая себе отчёт в своих действиях, взвесив все "за" и "против". Чтобы он понимал, что его ждёт. И чтобы он действовал исходя из интересов и приоритетов, а не потому, что у него начался психоз, и он не понимает что творит. Но Юнити меня не слышит.


 Мне прекрасно известно, что такое Счастье; Как оно бывает — когда забываешь Всё, когда вмиг врачуется всяческая боль, когда умолкают мысли, когда перехватывает дух… 
Да, опыт сей и переживание никак с обликом не связан. 
Я прекрасно понимаю, что это «дорога в один конец», что ставки высоки или же, ежели вернее — они Абсолютны. Сама жизнь на кону, сама та способность сызнова увидеть утро, кой-то новый день коего-то будущего. 
И я столь наивно верю, что игра таки стоит свеч… 
Вопрос обретения гармонии с собой. 
Юнити Вас слышит, — но это не значит, что он(а) остановится. 



> Unity, я не имел в виду показать пальцем: "Баобаб!", а лишь акцентировать тот момент, что важно жить достойно.
> Ты же веришь в Бога. Воспринимай данность как _данность_, как задачу. Тем более что полноценное изменение хирургически невозможно.


 Вы суть кой-то Ангел, *Tempo*... *тихо так и грустно*
Слишком уж сложна Задача — и Цели её неясны… 
Быть скованным существом, с вечным внутренним конфликтом, душу разрушающим, не живущим, но лишь деградирующим?.. 
Сего не могу понять… Не хватает мудрости или же IQ…

----------


## Unity

*с каменным лицом, с нотками стальными в тихом своём «голосе», с полностью отсутствующим видом* 
Теперь понимаю, что было напрасным что-то говорить, что-то объяснять, что-то прояснять кому-то, но этот feedback Ваш… — с ним ты лучше понимаешь всё то, что вершится где-то там, внутри.   
Благодарствую же, о, Великое Анонимное Общество, благодарствую, о, Коллективное Сознание Сети. Вы мне очень помогли.



> Честно говоря, могу немного понять Unity. Думаю, мне было бы любопытно тоже ощутить себя в роли девушки  Нет, ничего такого - просто интересно, как изменился бы мой характер не будучи ограниченным мужским гендерным стереотипом


 И мне любопытно. Просто безграничная «усталость» от своего тела, от своей Роли, от пустой и бессмысленной «жизни» каждый новый день. Мыслимо, transition мог бы это изменить. Принципиально новый опыт, смена обстановки, смена окружения и всего, всего. 
Меня также просто удушают все эти стереотипы, властвующие обществом — то, как Каждый «должен» выглядеть и себя вести; что он вправе говорить/а что порицается… 
Хочется свободы от этих ограничений, хочется свободы от прежней… скорлупы себя. 
Ну и странно также, что се порицается. 



> И все ж, глупости все это. Извини уж, Unity, за прямоту. Но ты ведь и сам знаешь, что у тебя, по сути, нет никакого пола. Идентифицировать-то себя, конечно, можно с кем и чем угодно, но вся эта проблема самоопределения - не более, чем иллюзия твоего ума, спектакль, в котором ты добровольно решил поучаствовать.


 Нечего просить прощения! Аз всё понимаю — и Вы понимаете. Пола никакого нет… 
Есть части сознания одной мировой души, кои словно бы частицы Броуна, хаотично движутся, сталкиваются, трутся. Положительно заряженные — ну и отрицательно. «Инь & Ян»… 
И мне просто важно изменить «полярность» — ради боле полного постиженья Жизни, ради ряда уникальных опытов. 
Подавно замечено, что играя в всевозможные ролевые игры, люди созидают своих персонажей чаще всего «почему-то» пола противоположного. 
Вот и кое-кто мечтает «сконструировать протагониста» в жизненной игре. Создать его заново, а не просто играть stock’овым, со рядом ограничений, что присущи некоторому «классу». 
Кажется, Жизнь (аки Игра) это допускает. 
Разве можно играть персонажем, коий тебе неприятен?..



> Почему ты вообще вернулся к этой идее? Возможно, у тебя не лады сейчас на семейном фронте? Не справляешься с предъявляемой тебе ролью мужчины и мужа? Если так, то не лучше ли будет просто обговорить это с женой, вместе решить эту проблему, нежели импульсивно замыкаться внутри своих иллюзий


 Вы крайне прозорливы. *грустно улыбаясь* 
У меня большие нелады. Это триггер, спусковой крючок и первопричина. С семьёй, с родными — и мне просто хочется навек сжечь мосты — межи существами с разным уровнем сознания. 
*без тени бахвальства* Аз со всем справляюсь — но это не значит, что аз счастлив(а) от этого — ну и это означает, что гармония со жизнью полностью отсутствует во многих аспектах. И коль жизнь дисгармонична — для чего же всё это терпеться и как-то мириться с тем, что не устраивает?
* Много было разговоров. По чьему-то мнению Собой можно быть только лишь в узком кругу — ну и смысла нет как-то эпатировать общество вокруг — ибо это плохо кончится — ибо ксенофобия царит над людьми, и ведёт она только лишь к насилию — и меня не хочется терять — «убитым(ой) в канаве». 
Но мне опостыл весь тот маскарад «в самца» — как, наверное, со временем, «себя исчерпала» бы и иная жизненная роль, ныне столь заманчивая. 
Сознанию тесно в рамках, сознанию душно в шорах, в удавке воротничка и галстука…
Сама Милая моя — отчасти андрогин, именно Она для меня открыла одежду и грим — и сама она по молодости часто промышляла этим. Теперь остепенилась, меня уверяя, что это просто Игра — чтобы узнать больше и прочувствовать больше… 
Но для меня вовсе не Игра…

----------


## June

> Настоящие чувства — не зависят ото оболочки, шкурки, конфигурации кожи — если это настоящая Любовь. Если это настоящая Дружба, если это настоящая Семья. 
> И меня не страшит возможность — лишиться чего-то, ежили всё это ранее было просто… фальшью и театром. Я хочу, чтобы меня любили/ценили независимо от миленького личика или же чего-то подобного. Любили за то, кем я есть, а не тем, чем выгляжу — пока.


 Unity, если я тебя правильно понял:
Ты хочешь, чтобы жена любила тебя независимо от того, в мужском ты теле или в женском.
Ты сам не готов полюбить себя в мужском теле.
Это так? Если да, ты предъявляешь к ней требования более высокие, чем к себе.

Хотя, если тебе приятней резать руку ножом или втыкать солёную иголку в мышцу, чем думать о возвращении в мир в образе самца, даже не знаю, гуманно ли тебя отговаривать…

Меня с детства сильно тянуло к некоторым видам спорта, и я осуществил свои мечты лишь примерно в твоём возрасте, или может чуть моложе был, а некоторые даже позже. Через несколько лет после того, как мечта осуществляется, тяга к ней пропадает. По крайней мере, у меня так. Возможно, твои переодевания приведут к тому же эффекту, и через пару лет тебе будет всё равно, девочкой быть или мальчиком, как думаешь?

----------


## Aare

> ТОГДА КТО ОНИ?


 Что ты понимаешь под этим вопросом? Одним словом я их характеризовать не буду. Тем более, что трансгендеры весьма рыхлая и немонолитная категория людей.




> Ну и что с того? Мне стоит отречься от своей природы по поводу этого?


 От природы не надо. А от навязчивых иррациональных идей не помешало бы.
Например, предлагаю отказаться от идеи, что твоё желание быть девушкой - это твоя природа. 

Возможно какая-то врождённая предрасположенность к таким вещам и есть, но я полностью убеждена, что это явление социальное.




> Да, я отрицательно отношусь ко людям, кои приводят во свет потомство, его не желая, его не воспитывая


 И теперь ты подсознательно экстраполируешь свой детский опыт на всех мужчин, будто все мужики козлы.




> Есть лишь тёплая симпатия к ряду общих & универсальных человечьих качеств, кои почему-то женщинам, в основном, присущи


 Скорее у тебя в подсознании фильтр на человеческие качества. Через него проходят только качества, в основном присущие женщинам. 
Причём качества эти ценны для тебя не в последнюю очередь именно потому, что присущи женщинам, а не сами по себе.
Это очевидно хотя бы потому, что тебе, как выяснилось, симпатизируют парни с подчёркнуто феминной внешностью.




> Как-то ограничить свободу иного — через осуждение? Через унижение?


 Тебе кажется, что я тебя унижаю и ограничиваю твою свободу? Как именно?




> Весьма вероятный исход. Ну и что с того? Значит, грош цена нашим отношениям. Значит, просто полюбили… тело, а не саму душу


 Нет, это не значит, что вашим отношениям грош цена. Ты сейчас говоришь очень эгоистично. Я считаю наоборот, смена пола - это как удар в лицо супруге или супругу, и то должен понимать, что сделаешь ей больно, убив в себе мужчину. Мужчины любят женщин, а женщин мужчин. Это нормально. 
А вот заставлять супругу полюбить рядом с собой женщину, упрекая её в том, что она не любит твою душу - это как-то даже гнусно. Неужели ты настолько эгоцентричен, что этого не понимаешь?

Если она бисексуальна, вероятно ещё есть шансы сохранить жену. Небольшие.




> Её зовут Corey Maison, можете загуглить.


 А тебе не пять лет, а тридцон. И заботливая понимающая мама не поможет тебе вырасти в респектабельную женщину.

Я тебе рассказала судьбу типичного трансгендера в России, который к старости лет пустился во все тяжкие. Боль, безденежье, потеря работы, депрессия, снижение сексуальности, асоциальность, страшненькая внешность, болезни, ссоры со всеми, кого ты знал и одиночество, одиночество, одиночество. Просто чтоб ты понимал, что может тебя ждать с львиной долей вероятности. Предупреждён, значит вооружён. Разве я что-то плохо делаю, рассказывая как оно бывает на самом деле?




> Для чего Вам это — брать кого-то за руку — за руку в коей огонь, а рядом бензин? 
> Оно надо Вам? Прошу, поясните.


 Как-то мне больно смотреть, когда люди прыгают в пропасть. Хотелось бы хотя бы удостовреиться, что они это делают сознательно.




> И я столь наивно верю, что игра таки стоит свеч…


 Ну что ж. Я пыталась.
Когда я начала с тобой общение на эту тему, я не думала, что у тебя всё так серьёзно. Всё же обычных трансвеститов, а то и фетишистов куда больше.
На самом деле, я тебя понимаю, желаю удачи и надеюсь, всё у тебя будет хорошо.

----------


## Unity

Думаю, что Вы - один из мудрейших людей, коих только доводилось мне встречать на свете... *долгая задумчивость*
Спасибо, что _есть_ Вы.

----------


## Unity

Адресовано это было Джуну, но после прочтения последнего поста, понимаю также, что ещё и Аарэ...
Не обещаю, что вскоре смогу ответить, но тщательно всё обдумаю...

----------


## NEET

*Unity*, не знаю, сможешь ли ты воспринять мои слова в таком состоянии, но есть одна вещь, которая выручает меня в моменты несчастья, превращая боль и отчаяние в легкость, тишину и спокойную отрешенность. Это всего одно слово - "безжалостность". Не жестокость, но именно отсутствие жалости по отношению к себе. Гляжу на себя как бы со стороны и себя же спрашиваю: о ком я беспокоюсь? почему так важна судьба этого человека?

Ну а гармония... Ты и сам ведь знаешь. Это в первую очередь состояние души, психики. Это внутреннее ощущение, и искать его где-то "в мире", по-моему, особого смысла нет. Конечно, здорово, если вокруг любовь и взаимопонимание...но это имеет большое значение лишь покуда эта самая "внутренняя" гармония ставится в зависимость от "внешней".

----------


## Unity

> Ты хочешь, чтобы жена любила тебя независимо от того, в мужском ты теле или в женском.


 Да, это так. Но мне почему-то кажется, что Её прельщает именно моя Теневая Сторона, сторона ужасная, сторона «самца» — и меня это ранит… Чувствую неполноту и неполноценность в этом. Разве Человека любят только «За Дизайн» его оболочки, за его «аватарку», вымощенную с атомов?.. Разве се Любовь — если ты любишь «картинку»; Сосуд, а не Содержимое?..



> Ты сам не готов полюбить себя в мужском теле.


 Безусловно, это так.



> Это так? Если да, ты предъявляешь к ней требования более высокие, чем к себе.
> 
> Хотя, если тебе приятней резать руку ножом или втыкать солёную иголку в мышцу, чем думать о возвращении в мир в образе самца, даже не знаю, гуманно ли тебя отговаривать…


 *грустная, горькая улыбка* Благодарствую, что понимаете — что хотя бы допускаете, что чувства мои — Доподлинны… 



> Меня с детства сильно тянуло к некоторым видам спорта, и я осуществил свои мечты лишь примерно в твоём возрасте, или может чуть моложе был, а некоторые даже позже. Через несколько лет после того, как мечта осуществляется, тяга к ней пропадает. По крайней мере, у меня так. Возможно, твои переодевания приведут к тому же эффекту, и через пару лет тебе будет всё равно, девочкой быть или мальчиком, как думаешь?


 Думаю, Вы правы. *пожимая плечиками* Вся моя жизнь — как зебра — то одного Образа больше, то наоборот… То отращиваешь локоны, то стрижёшь до плеч или же ещё короче… 
Вынужденно «играя самца» — порой расслабляюсь и забываю… об этом — и уже эффективно/живо/ярко общаюсь с людьми, независимо от пола. 
Сдавая квартал на работе и получая заслуженный отпуск (хи, две недели каждые несколько месяцев) — подолгу отрываюсь в злачных местах, Перевоплощаясь — но со временем всё меньше сему уделяю времени. «Кукольное личико», поверх нарисованное — дома и не нужно — равно как не нужно и редким друзьям, для которых я — уже не мужчина/но ещё не женщина — так, «какое-то недоразумение, болтающееся посередине»©… ^_^ 
И ты расслабляешь — и погружаешься во поток событий, в кучу приключений — и Боль Отступает — на кое-то время… 
Так что да, тяга к мечта Всегда пропадает — в ту саму секунду, когда искомое обретается. Мечты девальвируются и начинают восприниматься «как данность»… Тяга пропадает, чувство новизны и трепетность. 
Вполне допускаю, что «перекроив» бренную свою оболочку по своему вкусу — боле вообще не стану думать об этом — или же, быть может, даже, пожив в новом теле — некогда/однажды снова захочу… смениться… 
Это сумасшествие, без тени сомнения! Но это часть меня… Мне тесно в границах плоти… Я не знаю, что с этим делать… 
Выходом лучшим кажется несколько операций, кои окончательно сотрут «вторичные признаки» — ну и приведут ко большей гармонии — тела и сознания…



> Что ты понимаешь под этим вопросом? Одним словом я их характеризовать не буду. Тем более, что трансгендеры весьма рыхлая и немонолитная категория людей.


 Оу, сколь уклончиво!..
Звучит, словно «Одни НАСТОЯЩИЕ ИДЕЙНЫЕ ТРАНСЫ, а иные — просто Подражатели, Глупцы, во себе запутавшиеся»… Звучит, как попытка разделить людей данной категории на несколько лагерей: кою-то истую Элиту — и жалких неполноценных «позеров»… 
Так ведут себя подростки во неких субкультурах: кого-то они именуют «True», а кого-то — просто заблуждающимися — относительно своей причастности к некому течению. 
Кажется, кто-то здесь ведёт себя весьма схожим образом… 
Вопрос: Почему?



> От природы не надо. А от навязчивых иррациональных идей не помешало бы.
> Например, предлагаю отказаться от идеи, что твоё желание быть девушкой - это твоя природа.


 Но что, право, Вы (равно как и кто-нибудь иной) может только Знать о моей природе?.. Как это возможно? Вы — человек-рентген? Бог, «читающий» души? Врач-психиатр с «гендерной комиссии», на худой конец?..
* Навязчивые идеи… У людей, кои в гармонии с собственным же полом/собственным же телом — нету Излишних идей о «необходимости преобразования» в кое-то иное существо. «Всё и так устраивает». 
«Я — в гармонии со свои Полом» — это также ведь… только лишь идея. 
Равно как и то, что звучит как «Я & своё тело — чужды»… 
Это Всё Идеи, любая из них!
Но кто мы в действительности — тогда, когда умолкает разум[?]; когда нет Идей, как-то там «поляризующих» странное наше сознание — его разукрашивающих — в розовое или голубое?..
Вот что любопытно. 
Кто мы — в глубине души? Коего же пола — сама та Способность мыслить и воспринимать, попросту осознавать реальность?.. 
И если сознание наше андрогинно — тогда почему в мире существует Столько различий, столько стереотипов и норм — того, кто и какую роль Должен (вдруг) играть по праву рождения?..
Не фальшивы ли эти Роли?
Все ли и всегда «на своих местах»?
Вот что важно выяснить… 
Почему бывают мужчины, мягче и прекрасней женщин? Почему бывают женщины, кои воюют и грубее пяти мужиков, вместе взятых? Почему существует гомосексуальность и обширный спектр прочих «извращений» человеческой природы?..
Мне важно понять, где корень… 
Какова причина того, что есть Такие, как я… 
Как это понять, как остановить?



> Возможно какая-то врождённая предрасположенность к таким вещам и есть, но я полностью убеждена, что это явление социальное.


 Что Вы имеете в виду?..
Общество продиктовало мне «моду на то, чтобы быть девушкой»?..



> И теперь ты подсознательно экстраполируешь свой детский опыт на всех мужчин, будто все мужики козлы.


 Отнюдь. Аз прекрасно понимаю, что все люди разные, весьма неодинаковы. Аз не абсолютизирую наличие у мужчин «типично мужских негативных качеств». Просто замечаю, что многие качества, традиционно приписываемые маскулинности — попросту… противоестественны, зверски и рудиментарны… 
И если Человечество и впредь будет ставить Мужественное во главу угла — что же… Будут новые Восточные Украины, Сирии и Афганистаны… Войны и насилие. Зло во миллионах тысяч выражений/форм… 
И се ненормально. 



> Скорее у тебя в подсознании фильтр на человеческие качества. Через него проходят только качества, в основном присущие женщинам. 
> Причём качества эти ценны для тебя не в последнюю очередь именно потому, что присущи женщинам, а не сами по себе.
> Это очевидно хотя бы потому, что тебе, как выяснилось, симпатизируют парни с подчёркнуто феминной внешностью.


 Вы, похоже, видите во этом нечто несказанно важное? Но что?



> Тебе кажется, что я тебя унижаю и ограничиваю твою свободу? Как именно?


 *тихо так, мирно и спокойно* Да, мне так сдаётся — хотя бы в уничижительной форме обращенья — ко мне как к самцу. Меня слегка задевает это, несколько «коробит». Се, имхо, попросту дискриминация — на основе хромосомного набора. 
И Вы бы также судили мои, скажем картины или стихи — априори, не зная пол того, кто их сотворил — предвзято и в ультимативной форме? Что же только этим Вам хочется подчеркнуть? Что кому-то не повезло родиться с «особенностью»?..



> Нет, это не значит, что вашим отношениям грош цена. Ты сейчас говоришь очень эгоистично. Я считаю наоборот, смена пола - это как удар в лицо супруге или супругу, и то должен понимать, что сделаешь ей больно, убив в себе мужчину. Мужчины любят женщин, а женщин мужчин. Это нормально. 
> А вот заставлять супругу полюбить рядом с собой женщину, упрекая её в том, что она не любит твою душу - это как-то даже гнусно. Неужели ты настолько эгоцентричен, что этого не понимаешь?
> 
> Если она бисексуальна, вероятно ещё есть шансы сохранить жену. Небольшие.


 Если провести мысленный эксперимент и словно бы «инвертировать» ситуацию/действующие лица — аз бы ни мгновения не сомневался в решении своей Любимой — хотя бы, наверное, никогда бы не смог этого «понять». И меня бы не оттолкнуло, и я бы этого не стеснялся — даже если бы Весь Мир был бы против. Чувства для меня важнее Всего на свете. Аз бы поддержал Её — а не утверждал, что «проблема выдумана» — в своё удовольствие, ибо просто мне рядом с собой более по нраву видеть самку — а не выражение Её души. 
Это и есть эгоизм, имхо — заставлять иного страдать — своё теша эго, иное — насилуя. 



> А тебе не пять лет, а тридцон. И заботливая понимающая мама не поможет тебе вырасти в респектабельную женщину.
> 
> Я тебе рассказала судьбу типичного трансгендера в России, который к старости лет пустился во все тяжкие. Боль, безденежье, потеря работы, депрессия, снижение сексуальности, асоциальность, страшненькая внешность, болезни, ссоры со всеми, кого ты знал и одиночество, одиночество, одиночество. Просто чтоб ты понимал, что может тебя ждать с львиной долей вероятности. Предупреждён, значит вооружён. Разве я что-то плохо делаю, рассказывая как оно бывает на самом деле?


 Искренне ценю все Ваши старания. Но душа моя непреклонна. Лучше сделать и жалеть, чем жалеть, что так и не сделал — вопреки зову души, вопреки мечте… 



> Как-то мне больно смотреть, когда люди прыгают в пропасть. Хотелось бы хотя бы удостовреиться, что они это делают сознательно.


 Боже, ну как же ещё доказать Вам (и всем) серьёзность своих намерений?.. Подлинность своего безумия, кое всегда меня Мучило, изнутри, хуже пламени?.. Веру в исцеление, пускай дорогой ценой?..
Впрочем, для чего?..
Звучит здесь теория, что феномена трансгендерности попросту не существует… «С чем родился, с тем уж и живи — ибо все так делают — и иного Богом не дано». 
Да, оно действительно: Богом Не Дано… 
Человеком Взято… Силой. 



> Ну что ж. Я пыталась.
> Когда я начала с тобой общение на эту тему, я не думала, что у тебя всё так серьёзно. Всё же обычных трансвеститов, а то и фетишистов куда больше.
> На самом деле, я тебя понимаю, желаю удачи и надеюсь, всё у тебя будет хорошо.


 Спасибо… 
Спасибо, что Поняли — ведь это бесценно… 
Опыт Принятия — тебя, кем ты есть/чем ты есть…

----------


## Unity

> не знаю, сможешь ли ты воспринять мои слова в таком состоянии, но есть одна вещь, которая выручает меня в моменты несчастья, превращая боль и отчаяние в легкость, тишину и спокойную отрешенность. Это всего одно слово - "безжалостность". Не жестокость, но именно отсутствие жалости по отношению к себе. Гляжу на себя как бы со стороны и себя же спрашиваю: о ком я беспокоюсь? почему так важна судьба этого человека?
> 
> Ну а гармония... Ты и сам ведь знаешь. Это в первую очередь состояние души, психики. Это внутреннее ощущение, и искать его где-то "в мире", по-моему, особого смысла нет. Конечно, здорово, если вокруг любовь и взаимопонимание...но это имеет большое значение лишь покуда эта самая "внутренняя" гармония ставится в зависимость от "внешней".


 О, Мудрец!..
Тебя — с трудом, всё же слышу!..
«Внутреннее ощущение» — оно всегда было таким, Как Есть — и было оно непоколебимым. Нарушает его только то, Как тебя воспринимают прочие, социум и прочие, с кем взаимодействуешь… 
Да, это Зависимость, Прямая Зависимость — от чего-то Внешнего — и это Не мудро, далеко не мудро… 
Но есть то, что есть… *плечиками пожимая* Глупость, кою ты осознаёшь — но… не можешь исправить. Это мечта, коя всепоглощающая, как лесной пожар в знойное южное лето!..
Умом понимаю, что всё это — безумие — и всё это неправильно — с точки зренья общества, во коем Заведено, что Пол и Роль — нечто Несомненное — и не подлежащее ким-то изменениям… 
Это словно бы… родиться калекой и мечтать о протезах — но слышать в ответ: — «Они не нужны тебе. Учись жить, как есть»… 
Да, бесспорно, научиться можно… Но это не излечит, вовсе не прибавит «счастья», мира и гармонии…

----------


## Aare

> Звучит, словно «Одни НАСТОЯЩИЕ ИДЕЙНЫЕ ТРАНСЫ, а иные — просто Подражатели, Глупцы, во себе запутавшиеся»… Звучит, как попытка разделить людей данной категории на несколько лагерей: кою-то истую Элиту — и жалких неполноценных «позеров


 Не мели) Я ничего подобного ни говорила, ни думала. Ты приписываешь мне какие-то фантазии, а потом с ними же воюешь. Это называется "эффект соломенного чучела" - сам создал образ, сам мне его приписал, сам с ним повоевал, а я вообще ничего и близко похожего не говорила.




> Но что, право, Вы (равно как и кто-нибудь иной) может только Знать о моей природе?.. Как это возможно? Вы — человек-рентген?


 Ты опять меня не слышишь, и всё твердишь своё, пытаясь огородить от меня свой маленький мирок.
Транссексуальность описана в психиатрии. Много литературы по её поводу, много копий сломано вокруг неё. Но тебе опят почему-то нравится считать, что ты уникум, и твоя природа как-то особо загадочна.




> Мне важно понять, где корень… 
> Какова причина того, что есть Такие, как я… 
> Как это понять, как остановить?


 Да не важно тебе ничего понимать, тебе хочется лишь одного - чтобы тебя женщиной, и отправили в вожделенный мир помады, шпилек и совместных походов в туалет.
Мне то что. Могу признать тебя женщиной хоть сейчас, если тебе легче. Мне ж не сложноб Ок, с этой минуты ты женщина, Юнити.




> Что Вы имеете в виду?..
> Общество продиктовало мне «моду на то, чтобы быть девушкой»?.


 В некотором роде и это тоже. Ну и конечно проблемы в семье, нездоровый перекос в воспитании мужских и женских качеств, плюс некоторые особенности твоей психики и воспитания.
И вот теперь ты транс.




> Просто замечаю, что многие качества, традиционно приписываемые маскулинности — попросту… противоестественны, зверски и рудиментарны.
> И если Человечество и впредь будет ставить Мужественное во главу угла — что же… Будут новые Восточные Украины, Сирии и Афганистаны… Войны и насилие


 Опять работает твой фильтр, одобряющий только феминные качества, а маскцлинные пытающийся отбраковать.




> Да, мне так сдаётся — хотя бы в уничижительной форме обращенья — ко мне как к самцу. Меня слегка задевает это, несколько «коробит». Се, имхо, попросту дискриминация — на основе хромосомного набора.


 У меня вызывает неприязнь и отторжение некоторые широко распространённые особенности мышления трансгендеров - иррациональные, закрытые к диалогу, глухие к критическому мышлению. Ты в некоторой степени проявляешь эти особенности мышления. И это мне неприятно. Но я отнюдь не занимаюсь дискриминвцией по прихнаку физиологического, психологияеского, хромосоного или ещё какого пола, вовсе нет. Я лишь критикую железобетонную упёртость по некоторым вопросам трансгендеров, граничащую с религиозной верой, а также их неспособность рационально проанализировать своё состояние.




> Аз бы поддержал Её — а не утверждал, что «проблема выдумана» — в своё удовольствие, ибо просто мне рядом с собой более по нраву видеть самку — а не выражение Её души. 
> Это и есть эгоизм, имхо — заставлять иного страдать — своё теша эго, иное — насилуя.


 Она не имеет права заставлять тебя оставаться в твоём поле. Но и ты не имеешь права заставлять её полюбить женшину. Это противоестественно. Это просто мерзко. Например, реши мой муж сменить пол, я бы при всей своей неидеальности, при всём моём чувстве обязанности ему и при всей моей огромной любви к нему - просто не смогла бы испытывать к нему те чувства, которые испытываю сейчас. Я бы продолжила цважать его как друга. Но любовниками мы бы больше быть не смогли. Умерла бы вся сексуальность, всё напряжение между нами. Остались бы мы как две подружки-квартирантки. И это очень плохо.
Не смей оскорблять свою жену, и приписывать ей якобы нелюбовь к тебе! Ты убиваешь её любовь к тебе сам, убивая в себе мужчину! Ты виноват будешь в вашей разлуке, не она.

----------


## tempo

Unity, тебе доступна операция? У тебя есть поэтапный план, с цифирками расходов? Есть ли возможность поговорить с хирургом? И, _лично_,  с теми, кто уже сделал это?

----------


## June

Я бы не хотел обнаружить в своей постели мужчину. Даже если он самый душевный чувак на свете, предпочёл бы переночевать в прихожей на коврике.




> Сосуд, а не Содержимое?..


 Наше содержимое сильно связано с сосудом, в который налито. Коньяк принято выдерживать в дубовых бочках. Налей его в сосуд из прессованного дерьма…




> И если Человечество и впредь будет ставить Мужественное во главу угла — что же… Будут новые Восточные Украины, Сирии и Афганистаны… Войны и насилие. Зло во миллионах тысяч выражений/форм… 
> И се ненормально.


 Ты, похоже, ставишь знак равенства между мужественностью и нелюбимыми тобой качествами нелюбимого тобой отца. Не все мужчины такие.  Одни становятся замечательными хирургами (почему-то преимущественно мужчины). Другие - выдающимися учёными. Третьи – инженерами и программистами, создающими всю ту технику, которой ты ежедневно пользуешься. Четвёртые лётчиками гражданской авиации. Пятые выращивают еду… “Мужчина” - не равно “насилие”.

----------


## tempo

Кстати, да, June задумался верно )

Unity, вот отрежешь ты эту гадость ) а что дальше? Будешь ли рассказывать мужчинам о своей ... изюминке? )
Об этом тоже можно поговорить с теми, кто уже.

----------


## June

Я писАл о нежелании делить постель с обычным мужчиной, имеющим пенис и тестикулы. Впрочем, не захочу и с женщиной, которая на момент рождения была мужчиной.

Я считаю, если жена уйдёт от тебя, Unity, после того, как ты станешь женщиной, это будет грустным, но здравым и совершенно естественным поступком. Никакой неполноценности в нём не будет.

А вот считать, что жена должна любить твоё “содержимое” независимо от “сосуда”, от “дизайна оболочки” – самое настоящее сумасшествие. Я не могу винить тебя за то, что случилось с тобой в четырёхлетнем возрасте или даже раньше. Виноваты, скорее всего, родители. Но за мысль “я содержимое, а не сосуд” вся ответственность уже на тебе.

----------


## Aare

> Кстати, да, June задумался верно )
> 
> Unity, вот отрежешь ты эту гадость ) а что дальше? Будешь ли рассказывать мужчинам о своей ... изюминке? )
> Об этом тоже можно поговорить с теми, кто уже.


 Транссексуалки очень легко находят мужчин для секса. Отношения же с ними хотят строить редкие мужчины. Тут проблема скорее социального характера - транссексуалка им может нравиться, они будут с ней общаться, будут любовниками, но взять транссексуалку в жёны - таких героев вряд ли найдёшь)
Женщин для секса транссексуалка скорее всего надёт только за деньги - очень редкая девушка согласиться быть с транссексуалкой "лесбияночками". Есть девушки, которые могут полюбить транссексуалку. Большинство из них... странненькие)
Отношения они найти таки могут, хоть и с недюжим трудом. Бывает они женятся или выходят замуж. Но в основном не в России))

----------


## tempo

June, если у хирурга прямые руки, то ты можешь и не заметить, с кеи что делил ) Впредь требуй томограмму тазовой области перед грехопадением ))

----------


## Aare

June, а стал бы спать с человеком с хромосомным мозаицизмом, например? Она выглядит как обычная женщина, у неё недоразвтиые половые органы, имеющие и мужские и женские черты, ведет себя и мыслит тоже как женщина? Мне интересна твоя мораль)

----------


## Unity

> Не мели) Я ничего подобного ни говорила, ни думала. Ты приписываешь мне какие-то фантазии, а потом с ними же воюешь. Это называется "эффект соломенного чучела" - сам создал образ, сам мне его приписал, сам с ним повоевал, а я вообще ничего и близко похожего не говорила.


 Значит, хорошо, что так — лучше всегда ошибаться в дурных своих представлениях…  



> Ты опять меня не слышишь, и всё твердишь своё, пытаясь огородить от меня свой маленький мирок.
> Транссексуальность описана в психиатрии. Много литературы по её поводу, много копий сломано вокруг неё. Но тебе опят почему-то нравится считать, что ты уникум, и твоя природа как-то особо загадочна.


 Маленький мирок мой — всегда продуваем ветрами, всеми существующими. Коий-то из них приносит грязь, иной — семена, иной же приходит с дождями и грозами — ну и вмести ветры, внутрь мирка врывающиеся — взращивают Нечто. В основном, цветы. ^_^ 
Аз не защищаюсь. Sorry, если показались грубыми прежние мои ответы. Искреннее sorry!
* Я — такая, как все. Такая, как Вы, — и Вы, и Вы тоже… Ничего особенного — все мы — словно отражение — чего-то одного — в зале с тысячей кривых зеркал… 



> Да не важно тебе ничего понимать, тебе хочется лишь одного - чтобы тебя женщиной, и отправили в вожделенный мир помады, шпилек и совместных походов в туалет.
> Мне то что. Могу признать тебя женщиной хоть сейчас, если тебе легче. Мне ж не сложноб Ок, с этой минуты ты женщина, Юнити.


 *печально вздохнув, качнув головой*
При всём Уважении… 
Но каждый судит о иных — в меру лишь своей «испорченности»… 
Да мне безразличны всяческие элементы девушкинного имиджа — но мне хорошо известно обо тех эффектах, кои они производят на других — и тело девчонки — это словно бы… трибуна, голос с коей будет «лучше слышно» — некоторой части населения. Распространение информации, Что и есть цель. Тело — просто средство, лишь рама картине, а не само полотно. Прошу, Присмотритесь лучше. 
Кто-то что-то в себе «отрезает» или «пришивает» просто чтоб потешить собственное эго. Кто-то (вроде той же матери Корни Мэйсон легендарной) — дабы поддержать иных. 
И я понимаю смутное — то своё Призвание. 
В чём-то помогать иным. Порой словом, порой делом больше. И речам нужны годные уста, и дела потребен точный инструмент. Только и всего, это моя мотивация. 



> В некотором роде и это тоже. Ну и конечно проблемы в семье, нездоровый перекос в воспитании мужских и женских качеств, плюс некоторые особенности твоей психики и воспитания.
> И вот теперь ты транс.


 Но что, если в вопросе самоопределения души человеческой и медиа, и печальные события детства, ну и полное отсутствие Всяческого воспитания (кроме самовоспитания на основе книг в частом жанре классики) — завсегда играют куда менее весому роль, нежели предполагается?
Что, если душа — всегда жаждет быть Собой — в любых обстоятельствах — плохо или хорошо с оной обращались в детстве, как бы её ни «воспитывали», что бы там ни популяризировали и не пропагандировали шоу о чём-то «модном» — всегда жаждет быть только Собой — независимо от тела, в коем довелось родиться, «во плену которого» и пришлось пожить столько настолько ненастных лет?..
Вы не допускаете такой вероятности — что люди меняют пол свой независимо от чего-то иного, кроме… 
Голоса души своей, своих убеждений — собой рождённых — в тьме и пустоте, в полном одиночестве?



> Опять работает твой фильтр, одобряющий только феминные качества, а маскцлинные пытающийся отбраковать.


 Аз ничего не отбраковываю — просто всему своё место. Я могу быть нежной и ранимой рядом со своей любимой, мягче пуха и теплее первого солнечного света опосля зимы — но я могу быть и чудовищем — кое мигом уничтожит каждого, кто лишь посягнёт на то, чтобы навредить Любимой, продолжению меня, самой той моей душе, в иной олицетворённой. 
И всё это — я!..
В один миг, как девушка — в иной миг — как парень — в случае необходимости. И «коробка переключения передач» — всегда во моих руках — равно как у каждого — но мне почему-то кажется, что большинство из нас — завсегда зациклены — на кой-то «передаче» & «скорости» — из многих доступных — и се делает наш мир этаким неуравновешенным, этаким уродливым, этаким больным во ряде аспектов…

----------


## Unity

> У меня вызывает неприязнь и отторжение некоторые широко распространённые особенности мышления трансгендеров - иррациональные, закрытые к диалогу, глухие к критическому мышлению. Ты в некоторой степени проявляешь эти особенности мышления. И это мне неприятно. Но я отнюдь не занимаюсь дискриминвцией по прихнаку физиологического, психологияеского, хромосоного или ещё какого пола, вовсе нет. Я лишь критикую железобетонную упёртость по некоторым вопросам трансгендеров, граничащую с религиозной верой, а также их неспособность рационально проанализировать своё состояние.


 Неприязнь и отторжение? Хорошо! Попросту не проецируйте этот набор качеств на меня. ^_^ 
Чувствуется мне, что Вы в силу коих-то причин взрастили в Себе подлинную «классовую ненависть» ко бедным трансгендерам (независимо от базового/будущего/принятого пола). 
Интересно почему — хотя это и не моего «ума» дело… 
Это просто наблюдение, простая гипотеза — можете задуматься — если пожелаете, если посчитаете, что в этих словах кроется ну хотя бы малая крупица Истины… 



> Она не имеет права заставлять тебя оставаться в твоём поле. Но и ты не имеешь права заставлять её полюбить женшину. Это противоестественно. Это просто мерзко.


 Никто никого и не к чему не принуждает. Это Она — Главная во нашем союзе, Она — сердце всей Вселенной — и идеологический лидер. А я так… просто тень — коя однажды влюбилась, без конца и без ума.
Это Она мя, скорее, насилует — во ряде вопросов — ничуть не стесняя… Это Она, скорее, Мужчина — во всех смыслах и толкованиях этого символа, этого слова… 
Причём — смешная инверсия: Она — маленькая топ-модель, а я — почти двухметровое чудище… Экая насмешка Бога или Дьявола надо гендерными «ролями»… 



> Например, реши мой муж сменить пол, я бы при всей своей неидеальности, при всём моём чувстве обязанности ему и при всей моей огромной любви к нему - просто не смогла бы испытывать к нему те чувства, которые испытываю сейчас.


 При всём моём безмерном уважении — кажется, Вы своего Спутника — любите Отчасти в такой ситуации. Любите лишь Образ в нём, некоторые качества, некие «цвета», вырванные с спектра… 
И аз не судья и права не имею что-то говорить/что-то допускать… 
Но в моих глазах — Любовь неполна — если не стремится к чему-то Безмерному, чему-то Безграничному и Абсолютному… 
Да, и я люблю Жену — прежде всего «За То», что Она меня с первых мигов «подкупила» исто-неземною красотой, красотой идеалистической, почти что сверхчеловеческой — уже после — Мудростью, коя годно дополняет и подчёркивает всю нашу наружность… 
В Ней аз воочию увидела То… 
То, какой могла бы стать сама я — родись лишь… собой… 
Она — словно «Зеркало» — в коем аз вижу То, к чему стоило б стремится… 
И при всём при этом — реши Она стать «бородатым дядькой», с соответствующими «запчастями», со ужасным басовитым голосом, с мускулами на руке, кои больше, нежель моя талия — я бы не смутилась очень — даже на одно мгновенье. 
Право Её на самовыражение — свято, суверенно. Кто я, чтобы посягать на это?
Вы же мыслите иначе, во многом противоположно. 
Ну так какова она, Настоящая Любовь?
Это любовь к «шкурке» или же душе, во ней обитающей — или же ко Роли, кою та душа временно играет («в земном воплощении»)?..
Но не отвечайте — пускай Каждый для себя ответ — где-то в своём сердце — и в дальнейшем свои направляет чувства, их соотнося со Этим, Этим Понимаем — какова Она, Истая Любовь, кои её качества?..
P.S. И зачем, к чему все эти слова, ежели тот парень с Назарета ещё 2000 лет назад Дал Определение Любви, кое и поныне «репостят» во Новом Завете — ясное, глубокое, полностью исчерпывающее?



> Я бы продолжила цважать его как друга. Но любовниками мы бы больше быть не смогли. Умерла бы вся сексуальность, всё напряжение между нами. Остались бы мы как две подружки-квартирантки. И это очень плохо.


 Да, се совершенно верно: да, се, несомненно, плохо — когда в нас любовь — от чего-то Зависима — чем бы это ни было… 
Значит, мы любим не душу и не того Бога, коий через душу выразил Себя — но лишь оболочку только, Набор Свойств & Качеств, кои нам по духу — независимо от личности оного носителя… 



> Не смей оскорблять свою жену, и приписывать ей якобы нелюбовь к тебе! Ты убиваешь её любовь к тебе сам, убивая в себе мужчину! Ты виноват будешь в вашей разлуке, не она.


 «Оскорблённые — оскорбляют». Цепная реакция бессознательности. К счастью, мне это давно уж несвойственно. 
Скорее, наоборот… у меня внутри что-то там «перегорает» — ото Её слов, жестов, поведения… 
«Не смей боле себя выражать на людях — не то однажды тебя попросту прирежут — ну а обо мне ты при этом думаешь? Что будет со мной, когда тебя уничтожат»?©
Вот что пробудило во душе протест.
Не смей быть Собой — не то иные увидят.
Да мне надоело всегда Притворяться & быть не собой — только бы не вызвать ярости у Общества!.. 
Да, ксенофобия царит в мрачном этом мире — но зачем же без конца Темноте потворствовать — прячась и стыдясь собственного Я?!

----------


## Unity

> Unity, тебе доступна операция? У тебя есть поэтапный план, с цифирками расходов? Есть ли возможность поговорить с хирургом? И, _лично_, с теми, кто уже сделал это?


 Истинный мужчина! Чётко & по делу, никакой «воды». ^_^ 
Так же и отвечу, безо всякой неуместной лирики. 
Операция мне недоступна — ни при нынешних условиях системы здравоохранения родной своей страны. Из-за прежних своих попыток свести свои счёты с жизнью, нежные мои родители в своё время добились (ценою нескольких бутылок очень дорого коньяка) признания меня «безумной» — с занесением соответствующих записей во карту. Признать меня невменяемой было для них легче, нежели признать, что Такое бывает — странное несовпадение гендеров плоти и психики. 
Возможный итог — отклонение любых прошений в любой официальной медицинской комиссии. И хотя родные уже переправились в иной/лучший мир, дела, ими некогда посеянные, всё-таки серьёзно навредили мне. 
* Так что… толку строить планы?.. Разве нелегально, с липовыми документами, с становлением всецело бесправной ну и нелегальной личностью, за большие деньги, как-то анонимно и за рубежом. Вообще не знаю, — если хоть капля надежды на такие планы?..
Да, цифры расходов есть и они конкретные. Ну и осознание, что для того, чтобы накопить требуемую сумму, могут уйти Годы — если не вся жизнь вообще, весь её остаток… 
Помыслы об этом — собственно, то само Преддверие иголок во плоть — вроде бы, «себя наказываешь» — «За Ту Ситуацию, в коей оказалась» — но и не решаешь ничего, ровным счётом ничего за счёт самобичеваний… 
* Да, с врачами уж не раз общалась — равно как и с теми, кои Прошли Этот Адский Путь — Путь к самим Себе, к подлинной своей Природе. Не знаю «за всех», но мною опрошенные души — теперь как в раю. Может быть, мнение сие — далеко от истины и необъективно — и прошло сквозь фильтры во моём сознании, кое «отбирает» данные лишь только О Успешных Случаях… *плечами пожимая* 
Но из них — никто не жалел по утраченным частям. Да, возможно, о утраченных семье, друзьях, работе, карьере — только не о новой главе в жизненной своей истории. Они, стали, наконец, Собой; они обрели гармонию — пускай дорогой ценой, таким экстремальным способом. Но они не знали иного пути — и я, кажется, не знаю…

----------


## Unity

> Я бы не хотел обнаружить в своей постели мужчину. Даже если он самый душевный чувак на свете, предпочёл бы переночевать в прихожей на коврике.


 Но ведь это Вам и не угрожает, правда?



> Наше содержимое сильно связано с сосудом, в который налито. Коньяк принято выдерживать в дубовых бочках. Налей его в сосуд из прессованного дерьма…


 Верю: Небесам Известно — Что & Куда разливается, с коей такой целью… 
Веру «в Провидение, в Промысел Господень», дивный и непостижимый — но отнюдь не в то, что содержимое «связано» с сосудом. Воду мы можем налить в всяческую «ёмкость» — и она, бесспорно, тотчас «примет форму» Того, в что налита — но не сменит свойств самой воды, никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах. 



> Ты, похоже, ставишь знак равенства между мужественностью и нелюбимыми тобой качествами нелюбимого тобой отца. Не все мужчины такие. Одни становятся замечательными хирургами (почему-то преимущественно мужчины). Другие - выдающимися учёными. Третьи – инженерами и программистами, создающими всю ту технику, которой ты ежедневно пользуешься. Четвёртые лётчиками гражданской авиации. Пятые выращивают еду… “Мужчина” - не равно “насилие”.


 При всём уважении… 
Повторюсь опять: Мужественность (аки Качество) и образ папаши, что запечатлелся в маленьком моём сознании, на ранних этапах его закладки & формирования — думаю, никак не связан со теми события, что «ныне расследуются». Он был Мужчиной, он был Человеком — и во многом (субъективно, с моей точки зрения) вёл себя попросту чудовищно… Но это Его «заслуга» — а не не априорная стереотипическая СТИГМА на добрую половину всего Человечества, ныне существующего… 
Аз способна уловить различие межи категориями «Мужчина» & «Женщина», «Уродливые поступки, вдохновлённые бессознательностью и прискорбным уровнем своего развития». *улыбаясь устало, измученно, руки свои простирая к Небу* 
Поймите, прошу вас, поймите… 
Не все ситуации всегда можно рассмотреть чрезо призму психологии иль психиатрии, — ну и объяснить простыми словами… 



> Unity, вот отрежешь ты эту гадость ) а что дальше? Будешь ли рассказывать мужчинам о своей ... изюминке? )
> Об этом тоже можно поговорить с теми, кто уже.


 Никогда не стану обо сём рассказывать, никому и никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах, — в особенности, мужчинам. Это «не по моей части», мя боле интересуют девушки — правильнее, так было во прошлом, покамест не встретила свою Идеальную (ну, почти Идеальную) и Нежно-любимую… 
И в чём суть здесь? Это моё личное дело. Никого это не касается. Бытие собою-мужчиною — это прискорбный и постыдный эпизод, о коем стоит забыть — и чем скорее и полно, тем только лучше, для всех. 
Если перевоплощение пройдёт идеально и результат будет визуально-неотличим от Оригиналов — говорить уже будет Некогда — ведь начнётся Подлинная Жизнь, — в коей столько всего упущено, в коей столько всего стоит наверстать… 
* Стала бы ли я активисткой ЛГБТ-тусовки или стала бы снимать документалку о перевоплощении? Маловероятно, не в этой стране. Выздоровление — не должно быть Шоу. 
Если опыт личный и будет кому-то полезен — то лишь форме книг или же приватных бесед… Фильма или чего-то подобного. 
Разовой акции, чтобы рассказать иным, — что Такое Бывает… 
Дабы многие такие, как мы, смогли легче принять всё то, что с ними случилось… 
Только и всего. 
Переход — чтоб начать жить, а не разговаривать… Жить впервые в странной своей жизни…

----------


## Unity

> Я считаю, если жена уйдёт от тебя, Unity, после того, как ты станешь женщиной, это будет грустным, но здравым и совершенно естественным поступком. Никакой неполноценности в нём не будет.


 И я так считаю.  



> А вот считать, что жена должна любить твоё “содержимое” независимо от “сосуда”, от “дизайна оболочки” – самое настоящее сумасшествие.


 И Вы правы в этом, причём совершенно: Никто Никому Ничего Не «Должен»… 
Любовь — это Дар… Вовсе ведь не нечто, что возможно требовать либо силой удержать… 



> Я не могу винить тебя за то, что случилось с тобой в четырёхлетнем возрасте или даже раньше. Виноваты, скорее всего, родители. Но за мысль “я содержимое, а не сосуд” вся ответственность уже на тебе.


 Ну, вряд ли родители. Скорее, сама я — идеализирующая сверстниц свыше всякой меры, ещё в раннем возрасте жаждущая не просто «с ними играть или же дружить» (или же любить, став чуть постарше), но Быть Одною Из Них… 
Бог ли виноват во Этом, — или же родители, рядом коих, если откровенно, никогда и не было? 
Думаю, что виновата я, сама я, одна. Полностью виновна в том, что «двинулась против природы», супротив наследственности и детерминированной генотипом Роли. Супротив традиций мира и законов Бога, возможно, предписывающих тихую покорность любым «испытаниям»… 
Аз своё испытание, может быть, провалила — а, может быть, выиграю и пройду — обретя Себя, проявив Себя, выразив Себя — и отринув Маску, с коей родилась… 
Я не знаю, чего хочет Бог — но я знаю все Свои мечты с самого рождения… 
Это быть Собой — и дружить, любить… 
И быть в этом/при этом «как все» — а не кой-то аномалией, кое недоступно главное… 



> Транссексуалки очень легко находят мужчин для секса. Отношения же с ними хотят строить редкие мужчины. Тут проблема скорее социального характера - транссексуалка им может нравиться, они будут с ней общаться, будут любовниками, но взять транссексуалку в жёны - таких героев вряд ли найдёшь)


 Но ведь здесь никто и не говорил о каком-то «муже»!.. ^_^ Будучи самкой, я бы искала себе самку — хотя, верю, что Уже нашла, Одну, Навсегда. И свою жизнь строила бы я сама, ни на кого не рассчитывая и не ожидая помощи.

----------


## tempo

Unity, наверное (не уверен, но), думаю,  тебя не особо привлекают суксуально мужчины?

У тебя есть подруги, кроме жены, хоть кто-то, с кем ты можешь разговаривать об этом всём, или кто-то вроде Джуна - правильный мужчина без сексуальных к тебе поползновений?

----------


## Unity

Не-а... Всё и завсегда - _в себе_...
Сладких всем снов - или доброе утро...
Мне через час "на работу вставать", а ещё даже не ложилась.)

----------


## Николай64

mors certa 
Я тоже хочу заснуть и не проснуться.
В личку напишите пожалуйста, обсудим.

----------

